# Railway Stations in Pakistan



## ghazi52

*Golra Sharif Railway Heritage Station
*

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## ghazi52

*.
.
unknown place - surrounding looks like northern punjab or kpk*






.
.
.
* Karachi cantt

*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Arya Desa

South Asia is really behind the rest of the world in terms of infrastructure. Look at how proud we are of having these horrible engines and destitute stations! Seriously, we have to be the only place in the world that still uses wood for railways sleepers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kyle Chiang

I love such views that full of amorous feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

Pakistan Railway is part of our nostalgia.

Railway station of Quetta, where I was born, raised, and educated.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Butchcassidy

syedali73 said:


> Pakistan Railway is part of our nostalgia.
> 
> Railway station of Quetta, where I was born, raised, and educated.
> 
> View attachment 200040


Now looks worse than before

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## I.R.A

The second picture can be Balochistan somewhere, or FATA, but Punjab and KPK noway.


----------



## Zibago

Rawalpindi Railway station

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## third eye

fakhre mirpur said:


> Rawalpindi Railway station



Its nice to see a uncluttered & un crowded railway station.

Is this a recent picture ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

syedali73 said:


> You Indians have anything positive to say or your daal curry -produced farts always leave the body through the mouth?
> 
> Reported!



lol.. look who is talking



syedali73 said:


> You Indians have anything positive to say or your daal curry -produced farts always leave the body through the mouth?
> 
> Reported!


@Butchcassidy is right, Railway station of Quetta was better in 1930s than now. and it is the case of most of the railway stations in south Asian countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

ghazi52 said:


> *Golra Sharif Railway Heritage Station
> *




love these green trains remind us of those journeys from khi to lahore ....and those amazing landscapes .. ahhhh memories

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Emmie

Guys please keep it simple and civil!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Butchcassidy

Emmie said:


> Guys please keep it simple and civil!


Well i said that the old looks better than the new and he took it to heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Entrance to the Golra Railway Museum





.
.







.
.
A narrow gauge Postal Van





__
.
.
.
A narrow gauge medical coach

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Zibago

third eye said:


> Its nice to see a uncluttered & un crowded railway station.
> 
> Is this a recent picture ?


yep


----------



## nair

Looks very clean...... the old look is very refreshing....... Love to see few more pictures of the stations......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ghazi52 said:


> Entrance to the Golra Railway Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> A narrow gauge Postal Van
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> .
> .
> .
> A narrow gauge medical coach


--
is it tourist spot or regular rain station



nair said:


> Looks very clean...... the old look is very refreshing....... Love to see few more pictures of the stations......


--
few south india station can match them
but cleanliness is absolute wow


----------



## nair

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> is it tourist spot or regular rain station
> 
> 
> --
> few south india station can match them
> but cleanliness is absolute wow



I have traveled across southern railway....... Cant remember a station to this level.......


----------



## pursuit of happiness

nair said:


> I have traveled across southern railway....... Cant remember a station to this level.......


--
not up this level ,, but can come close ..
north railway station seems cant stand on race

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> not up this level ,, but can come close ..
> north railway station seems cant stand on race



Ooty definitely yes..... But you need to know the number of people use that railway station..... I think 300 people a day......


----------



## pursuit of happiness

nair said:


> Ooty definitely yes..... But you need to know the number of people use that railway station..... I think 300 people a day......


--
same can be said for pak station.. or any other station.. 
pak station definetly wow but also fact is there trafic is on road not on rail..but still they maintian quite good level 
let ooty flooded with 3000 people with all tea stall and vendores and etc and public .. 
then it will be like regualr indian station


----------



## Wolfhound

ghazi52 said:


> *.
> .
> unknown place - surrounding looks like northern punjab or kpk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> * Karachi cantt
> 
> *


WOW, we really need to upgrade

[QUOTE="pursuit of happiness, post: 6871048, member: 154021"few south india station can match them
but cleanliness is absolute wow[/QUOTE]
Thats because thses stations arent used as much


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Wolfhound said:


> WOW, we really need to upgrade
> 
> [QUOTE="pursuit of happiness, post: 6871048, member: 154021"few south india station can match them
> but cleanliness is absolute wow


Thats because thses stations arent used as much[/QUOTE]
--
if terrorisam get rid from pak.. 
tourisam itslef can make wonder for u


----------



## ghazi52

Attock Khurd Station





.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Umair Nawaz

pursuit of happiness said:


> Thats because thses stations arent used as much


--
*if terrorisam get rid from pak*..
tourisam itslef can make wonder for u[/QUOTE]
it has not got to do with this.


----------



## ghazi52

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> is it tourist spot or regular rain station


.. 
Tourist spot and also a regular station..
.
Golra

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Umair Nawaz said:


> --
> *if terrorisam get rid from pak*..
> tourisam itslef can make wonder for u


it has not got to do with this.[/QUOTE]
--
nothing to do with this 
just said potential of sector which behined due to all BS of terrorisam and jiad and xyz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

pursuit of happiness said:


> it has not got to do with this.


--
nothing to do with this
*just said potential of sector which behined due to all BS of terrorisam and jiad and xyz*[/QUOTE]
its potential hasnt got anything to do with that. Its funny u people make yr opinions abt things that u have little to no idea. We here just dont like a train safari generally.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Umair Nawaz said:


> --
> nothing to do with this
> *just said potential of sector which behined due to all BS of terrorisam and jiad and xyz*


its potential hasnt got anything to do with that. Its funny u people make yr opinions abt things that u have little to no idea. We here just dont like a train safari generally.[/QUOTE]
--
read my previous post same thread about your road transport .. 
yes i am learning so may nt have full knowledge on same ... 
i know a bit about pak trains .. 
its your choice


----------



## Wolfhound

Umair Nawaz said:


> its potential hasnt got anything to do with that. Its funny u people make yr opinions abt things that u have little to no idea. We here just dont like a train safari generally.


 dude, chill


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Cantt.







.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Locomotive in Peshawar Station






.
.
.Cantt. Railway Station, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railways: End of a journey?*
VAQAR AHMED —







Steam engine on display at Karachi Cantt. Station. 


Railway stations and rail journeys are stuff dream, fantasies, adventure and endless stories are made of. Rail journeys are an apt paradigm for life itself; there is a beginning, then as you progress both the scenery and the fellow travelers change. Some that you yearn to stay, step off too soon at their own destinations; and some that you have to suffer on pain of death stay with you for the rest of your long journey.

Some fellow travelers become friends for life, some other just a fleeting snapshot in time. At each stop there is the anticipation of new itinerants. During all this, the landscape changes from flat lands to plateaus to lush green fields to wastelands, to high mountains and fearsome black tunnels. Sometime when you are brave enough to lean out of the window you can see both the head and tail of the train. For a moment, things fall in place only to hurtle you moments later into the darkness and confusion of a pitch-dark tunnel. There is endless anticipation, endless mystery: life running fast forward in time.







Quetta Railway Station 1890. -






A Bridge on the Chappar Rift in Balochistan Circa1890. 






A charter train (with engines at both rear and front) about to depart from Shahgai and descend out of the Khyber Pass to Jumrud, near Peshawar (1993). -






Sukkur Barrage Bridge over the mighty Indus. According to folklore the graves (in the foreground) belong to the seven female friends who lived together and decided never to marry. 

I remember well the journey I undertook as a child from Quetta to Rawalpindi. The train cut across the barren mountains and through bone-dry places with chilling names like “_Aab-e-Gum_” (Vanished Water), charged headlong into the dark, unending, fearsome, Sibi Tunnel – the longest in Asia. Three black as night steam engines, one in the front and two at the rear, worked their heart out to pull the carriages through the steep mountains. The night was spent rocking through the icy cold deserts with the staccato of the wheels on the rails as a perfect lullaby. The silence was broken only by the shrill sound of the train whistle warning all to move out of the way or meet certain destruction.

After crossing the mighty Indus on the steel behemoth called the Sukkur Barrage Bridge, the train whistled through the green plains of Punjab, adorned in places by the bright yellow sunflowers, over shimmering rivers and finally curved through the endless rolling plateaus and ravines to reach Rawalpindi. This was a childhood adventure that will stay in the realm of my fondest memories, never repeated but forever told to my jet setting children.






Fast-forwarding from1968 to 2012, the dream world of railway travel has turned into a nightmare. No whistling, chugging, screaming, black monsters called steam engines; these have been scrapped and melted down for steel. One stands silent and still at the Karachi Cantonment Station as if mourning the passage of an era of mystery, reveries and hope. Tracks and locomotives are rusting away or pulled out of service due to a lack of maintenance. The few that work often stand idle due to a lack of fuel. The journeys start late or never. And if they do start, they end mostly late or never. Passengers are sprawled on platform, waiting, forever waiting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B+ Dracula

Iam making one *Guess*.....(i used Train only 3-4 times in life)...So correct me if iam wrong
.
I believe Our People prefer DAEWOO & other Bus Traveling more than TRAIN....and the reason behind are that
.
*a) *Private Buses have better service plan then Gov regulated Trains

*b) *Buses are remote 24 hours all the time as compared to Trains...(no time waiting hassle ...etc)

*c) *Buses have stations inside the City ...so its convenient for passengers to take a ride anytime (even at dark night)

*d) *beleive it or not....*MOTORWAY matters* ........everyone gets exhilarated to travel by motorway......(it happens to me...probably it works for everyone)

*e) *One more Point..........You get DUSTY on Train....bcoz if you close your window others wont....so you observe heavy dusty storm inside the Boggy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

fakhre mirpur said:


> Rawalpindi Railway station



How come it's so empty? In fact all the stations are almost empty!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent Smith

Rain Man said:


> How come it's so empty? In fact all the stations are almost empty!



how did you change your username Dray?


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
.







Rain Man said:


> How come it's so empty? In fact all the stations are almost empty!




During






Eid

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.Hyderabad Railway Station, Sindh, Pakistan.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mutakalim

third eye said:


> Its nice to see a uncluttered & un crowded railway station.
> 
> Is this a recent picture ?


Yeah it is recent. 
Rawalpindi Railway station is not as crowded as Lahore Railway station is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pardesi

Lahore RS on August 14


----------



## Pardesi



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheNoob

I travel between Karachi, Faisalabad and Lahore pretty frequently everywhere in business class.
its like a really comfortable journey.
Screw busses, and screw those who say otherwise.
All hail trains!


----------



## rubyjackass

ghazi52 said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eid


Mann. Karachi Railway Station and Eid reminds me of 'Karaachi se, Karaachi se log Eid manane Lahore jaa rahe hai' news report.

Pakistan should simply introduced more and more trains without expecting profit for at least 20 years. Then the sector may improve. If it doesn't at least it provides a good cheap transport service to people like in India.



TheNoob said:


> I travel between Karachi, Faisalabad and Lahore pretty frequently everywhere in business class.
> its like a really comfortable journey.
> Screw busses, and screw those who say otherwise.
> All hail trains!


Totally agree. Screw those crammed buses where you can't even move your legs. In a train you can take a piss whenever you feel like, without begging the driver. Eat from hawkers. Go and check out girls in a different compartment.  Talk to strangers when you feel like. Sleep comfortably. The experience is the best and most comfortable anyday. You should come to India and travel, say from Delhi to Chennai or such long journeys. That will show you.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TheNoob

rubyjackass said:


> Totally agree. Screw those crammed buses where you can't even move your legs. In a train you can take a piss whenever you feel like, without begging the driver. Eat from hawkers. Go and check out girls in a different compartment.  Talk to strangers when you feel like. Sleep comfortably. The experience is the best and most comfortable anyday. You should come to India and travel, say from Delhi to Chennai or such long journeys. That will show you.



Exactly man! 
And been wanting to travel in Indian trains for quite some time now.
Surely going to go india for the sake of the trains once in a long vacation!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

They all going to be privatized?


----------



## nizamuddin

very interesting post..... thanks for sharing


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Cantt.
.
.





.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Small station..






Like western movie





.
.




.
.
.




*Dozan Railway Station, Baluchistan, Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khan2992

*Mardan Railway Station












*​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi to Kotri - The first railways in Pakistan*
By Owais Mughal.

The first railway line was laid in the in the areas that now comprise Pakistan in the year 1858 in Karachi. The following is the story of this historical event as well as the construction of first railway section of Pakistan which was opened between Karachi City and Kotri in 1861.

The following photo is kind of jumping the gun in our story but it is the earliest photo of railways that I could research for Karachi-Kotri section. The photo is circa 1900 and shows the 5:30am passenger train reaching Frere Road Station (now called Karachi Cantonment) from Kotri.




0530 Passenger arriving at Karachi from Kotri, 1900

The origin of Railways in Pakistan is quite unusual. The railway here was not built for commercial passenger service but more for the reason of cutting transport time for cargo bound for East. The first line from Karachi to Kotri was constructed primarily to reduce the journey time on the final stage of long haul from Britain to Delhi and Calcutta. Many of the later lines were built for Military purposes.

*The Early Planning*
The Railway planning in the areas that comprise Pakistan got an official status when Lord Dalhousie, Governer General of India, gave his approval for laying a 108 miles (173km) long railway line between Karachi and Kotri in December, 1853 .

*Scinde Railway (SR) Company*
The next significant event in the history of Karachi-Kotri section occured in 1855 when Scinde Railway Company was formed in London. In January 1856, a contract was signed between East India Company and Scinde Railway Company to build Karachi-Kotri Railway Line. In 1857, Scinde Railway Company's scope was increased to laying a railway track between Karachi and Kotri and also between Multan and Amritsar via Lahore.

*Ground Breaking of the First Railway Project*
Sir Bartle Frere, who was the then Commissioner of Scinde (Sindh) did the ground breaking of the project on April 29, 1858. The ceremony included him pushing a wheel-barrow full of construction material at the site of a railway embankment in Karachi.

I can say for sure that first Railway Track in Pakistan was thus laid somewhere between April, 1858 and December, 1859. This is a 16 month long time period but I am unable to research the exact date or a time window any shorter than this.

In 1859, two small stretches of Railway Line were opened in Karachi. One of this track section still exists while the other one has been uprooted.

*The First Operational Railway Track*
The First section, which exists to date, ran from the then Karachi port of Kimari to Railway Workshops which were located near the present day_kala pul_ just north of Karachi Cantonment Station.

See the map of Karachi from 1893. Find Kimari here which was an island in 1893. From Kimari follow the solid black line towards the 'green rectangle' (now Karachi Cantonment Station) and onwards to violet rectangle (which was once the Railway Workshop). The precise location of this Railway Workshop, which is not present today is unknown to me. There are two routes shown between Kimari and Karachi Cantonment. I will request you to consider the lower one, the one which bypasses the blue rectangle. This was the first ever piece of railway track built in Karachi (and Pakistan).




Map of Karachi area, 1893

*The Second Operational Railway Track*
The Second Track which became operational in Karachi started from the Railways Workshop near present-day 'kala pul' and went east-wards to Gizri bandar (harbor) located in Gizri Creek. This track and the Railway Workshop is not present anymore but my strong guess is the track ran parallel to present-day Korangi Road until it reached Gizri Creek (near Present Day Marina Club in Defense Housing Society). Any confirmation here from our learned readers will be highly appreciated.

This following map shows the location of these very first stretches of Railway Lines which were built in Pakistan. Note the location of present day Kimari, Karachi City Station, Karachi Cantonment Station and Ghizree (Gizri) Creek marked on the map. Also note how the English spellings of these places have evolved over time.




Early railway lines in the Karachi area
(Click for a larger view.)
The following is the satellite image of present day Karachi with superimposed colored lines to show the two sections which became operational in 1859. While the 'green' track is still operational, the history that I have researched so far is silent on when was the 'yellow' track uprooted and what was its exact route.




Satellite map showing Karachi area railway lines in 1859

*When Karachites saw the First Railway Locomotive*
Of the whole of what is now Pakistan, people of Karachi were the first to see a steam locomotive in action and many could not believe what were they seeing.




Diagram of 0-6-0 Scindhia class locomotive
(Click for a larger view.)
The locomotive diagram shown above is of a 0-6-0 Scindhia Class which was among the first few used on railways in present day Pakistan

As an inaugural run of Railways in Karachi, John Brunton the Chief Engineer of Karachi-Kotri Railway Project, drove in a steam locomotive with Sir Bartle Frere, the Commissioner of Sindh to Kiamari in a railway train. Once again I don't have the exact date of this travel but it was most likely between 1859 and 1861.

John Brunton wrote the following anecdote on this occasion and it sounds so strange today:

The natives of Scinde had never seen a locomotive engine, they had heard of them as dragging great loads on the lines by some hidden power they could not understand, therefore they feared them, supposing that they moved by some diabolical agency, they called them shaitan. When I got out my locomotive for trial the Karachi natives were astounded. I drove the engine myself of course at a slow speed - the natives thronging all round, I was fearful of some accident. At last I thought I should frighten them away, so I blew the engine steam whistle loudly. Instantly they all rushed back from the "Demon" falling over one another much to our amusement.

This completes our capturing of the history of first railway tracks in the city limits of Karachi (and Pakistan). Now let us review the history of Railways North-eastwards of Karachi to Kotri.

*Indus Flotilla Company*
We promise a detailed post on Indus Flotilla Company soon. Today we'll just give a brief introduction about it.

Before the advent of Railways, cargo from Karachi harbor was shipped to rest of India via steamers of 'Indus Flotilla Company'. The steamers took Cargo upto Multan via river Indus and Chenab. This river journey between Karachi and Multan used to take up to 40 days.

Therefore one of the purposes of building Karachi-Kotri railways was to reduce travel times of Indus Flotilla Company. Once Karachi-Kotri railway was completed, Indus Flotilla Company steamers could take cargo from Kotri instead of Karachi and it saved them approx 250km of circuitous journey through Indus River delta.

Look at the map below. It is from 1865 when Karachi-Kotri and Multan-Lahore-Amritsar Railway line was already built. The reason I want to share this map here is to show how the cargo was moved from Karachi to Delhi via rail and river.




Indus Flotilla Company map, 1865
(Click for a larger view.)
*Gauge Selection for Karachi-Kotri Railway Line*
The guage (width) of the railway line was selected as 5'6". It however, narrowly escaped conversion to meter gauge due to high cost of the project.

The reason why the decision was finally made in favor of wider gauge for Karachi-Kotri section was the fact that strong sea breeze blows in this area during monsoon. As there is no natural hindrance, the winds blow with such speed that they pose immense resistance to smaller vehicles. One needs to travel on this route during monsoon to actually feel how strong the winds can be. It has been recorded that strong sea breeze blows on this section on 330 days out of 365 days of a year.

*Challenges Faced During the Construction*
As the construction on Karachi - Kotri section began, the engineers had to face extreme problems which do not exist today. There were no motor trucks, cars or trolleys in those days. Boats and bullock carts had to be used for the transport of rails.

Whenever the chief engineer wanted to go on inspections, a whole congregation had to go with him including men, tents and camels. The average distance they could cover was no more than 15km a day. Little confidence was reposed in the local people and the British officers moved about armed. The chief engineer John Brunton always carried a brace of loaded revolvers in his belt and a sword by his side.

The contractor, by the name of Brav, got in a lot of trouble. He ran away after 12 months leaving 12,000 workmen unpaid.

*Climatic Challenges*
The Karachi-Kotri line had to cross numerous water courses which were normally dry, but became raging ******** in the rainy season. Malir river is a good example that floods and cause havocs every few years to this date. To cut the cost, the engineers did not bridge these water courses and instead laid the railway line on stone filling across the bed of streams. They thought that embankments could be flooded without permanent damage. But the water flow was rapid and the stone dressing was washed away and had to be replaced by bridges.

The climatic features here are quite unique. The average rainfall in this area is approximately 180 mm per year but 90mm of it can fall within a day, therefore flash floods are very common here.

*Bridges on Karachi-Kotri Section*
Thirty two bridges were built on this section to cope with the high rate of flash floods. 25 of these bridges are masonry arched bridges with spans of between 20 feet and 45 feet.

The longest bridge on Karachi-Kotri section is a viaduct of thirty two 45-foot arches across the Bahrun River. Construction on this bridge was started on 5 March 1859 and completed on 26 January 1861.

Another major bridge on this section is the bridge over Malir River which connects Malir and Landhi localities of Karachi.

Locally quarried limestone is used in the masonry of bridges and station buildings on this section.

*Cost of Karachi Kotri Railway Section in 1861*
All the problems listed above kept raising the cost of Karachi - Kotri railway line and when the project was complete the cost of this railway line came out to Rupees 250,000 per mile. Imagine this cost 148 years ago!

*The Inauguration Date*
The project was finally completed in 3 years and the 173km long Karachi-Kotri section was opened for rail traffic on May 13, 1861.

*Salient Features*
Today, the Karachi-Kotri portion of railway line is still one of the fastest speed track in Pakistan with passenger train speeds reaching 120km/h. This portion of railway line also holds the distinction of having the biggest railway yard in Pakistan with 80 railway tracks running parallel to each other near Pakistan Steel Mills. The gradient on some portion of the Karachi-Kotri track is 1 in 200 feet. The curves are no sharper than 43 chains radius.

*The Original Fencing of Track - It still exists after 148 Years!*
The Railway track for its entire length was fenced or walled on both sides and the locomotives were not equipped with cow-catchers. The amazing thing is the portions of this wall built 148 years ago can still be seen on both sides of the track between Karachi and Kotri. Of course at many places it is completely gone but at several places it is pretty intact in the form of limestone wall which is now just couple of feet or less high from the ground.

*First Locomotives Used on Karachi-Kotri Section*
The first locomotives to be used in and around Karachi and on Karachi-Kotri route were four 2-4-0 tender engines made by Kitson and Co of Leeds in 1858. They had inside cylinders of dimensions 16" x 24" and coupled wheels of 5' 1-1/2".

Seven locomotives which were 2-2-2 'singles' with cylinder dimensions of 15" x 22" and 6-foot driving wheels were supplied by Sharp Stewart & Co in 1859.

In the same year (1859) Sharp Stewart & Co also supplied thirteen more locomotives which were 0-6-0 Goods engines with cylinder dimensions of 16" x 24" and 5-foot coupled wheels.

These engines burned coal. In addition to Karachi and Kotri, water was taken by these engines at Jungshahi (km 91) and Jhimpir (km 124).

*Karachi - Kotri Railway Map - 1861*
The following is the map of Karachi-Kotri track as it opened for rail traffic in 1861. This is a very interesting map. Please take a moment to appreciate the details on this map. Note the 'dotted' hill road shown between Karachi and Kotri is the same alignment as used by the Karachi-Jamshoro Super Highway and future's Motorway M9.

The dotted line shown as lower road to Jeeruk (now called Jhirk) is the present day alignment of the Karachi-Torkham N5 highway. Also note the location of present day Manghopir given as Mugger Pir.

Note the spellings of names of various places which are now pronounced a bit differently.

Please click on the map below and see a larger and better readable image.


*The Building of Karachi Cantonment Station*
Karachi cantonment station when built was called Frere Road Station and served the elite' residential areas of Karachi. Frere road that used to connect Cantonment Station to saddar is nowadays called 'Dr Daud Pota' road. The present building of Karachi Cantonment station was completed in 1898 and currently it has been declared a 'Protected Heritage' by the Government of Sindh.




Karachi Cantonment station, 1900




Karachi Cantonment station, 1910


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Cantonment Station in 1930






*Railway Stations on the Karachi-Kotri Route*


Kimari: 0km point on Pakistan's Main Line that runs from Karachi to Peshawar.
Karachi City: 5km
D.C.O.S (Halt): 7km
Karachi Cantonment: 9km
Chanesar Goth (Halt): xx
Departure Yard: xx
Karsaz (Halt): xx - station now closed
Air Force (Halt): xx - station now closed
Drigh Road Jn: 19km - Junction for Karachi Circular Railway loop
Drigh Colony Jn: 21km - Junction for Karachi Circular Railway Loop
Malir Colony Jn: 24km - Junction for Malir Cantonment via Matapan & Model Colony
Airport (Halt): 25km
Malir: 26km
Landhi Jn: 29km - junction for Karachi Circular Railway line to Korangi
Jumma Goth: 35km
Bin Qasim: 43km (previously called Pipri)
Badal Nala: xx
Marshalling Yard Pipri: xx
Gaddar: xx
Dabheji: 61km (Last Station of Karachi City Limits)
Ran Pethani: 79km
Jung Shahi: 91km
Braudabad: 108km
Jhimpir: 124km
Meting: 143km
Bholari: 164km
Kotri Jn: 174km


----------



## Rocket science

ghazi52 said:


> *.
> .
> unknown place - surrounding looks like northern punjab or kpk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> * Karachi cantt
> 
> *



Its KP and its Kushal Khan Khattak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viny

Awesome, all the stations looks such an vintage art 
One more reason to visit pakistan, i wish they allowed visa for lonely traveler


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI

multan




multan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

Viny said:


> Awesome, all the stations looks such an vintage art
> One more reason to visit pakistan, i wish they allowed visa for lonely traveler



Honestly i don't think it's safe to travel to pakistan at current situation and should not take the risk.


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI

multan




multan




multan

multan







Mr.Nair said:


> Honestly i don't think it's safe to travel to pakistan at current situation and should not take the risk.


10000% safe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viny

Mr.Nair said:


> Honestly i don't think it's safe to travel to pakistan at current situation and should not take the risk.



I feel more scared when i move out to drive on our roads, everyone has to die, why not enjoy the life without fear (not being moron). Kal ho na ho ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mr.Nair

Viny said:


> I feel more scared when i move out to drive on our roads, everyone has to die, why not enjoy the life without fear (not being moron). Kal ho na ho ....



Life is precious and every one have commitments to others and its our duty to keep it secure.You have to take risk but taking a life threatening risk is only done by fools by either going very speed on vehicles,going unsecured places etc.God give most of us good healthy body and mind, but maintaining that is our duty.

Every one will die one day or the other, but no body loves to die other than fools.


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI

Viny said:


> I feel more scared when i move out to drive on our roads, everyone has to die, why not enjoy the life without fear (not being moron). Kal ho na ho ....


----------



## B+ Dracula

Viny said:


> I feel more scared when i move out to drive on our roads, everyone has to die, why not enjoy the life without fear (not being moron). Kal ho na ho ....


*Good *- Cowards must stay at home wearing Ghungru, Chorian & vice versa to feel themselves better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SHAMK9

Mr.Nair said:


> Life is precious and every one have commitments to others and its our duty to keep it secure.You have to take risk but taking a life threatening risk is only done by fools by either going very speed on vehicles,going unsecured places etc.God give most of us good healthy body and mind, but maintaining that is our duty.
> 
> Every one will die one day or the other, but no body loves to die other than fools.


yes because 190 million of us love bombing, raping, looting, murdering each other, you seriously need to f**k off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viny

awesome, mindblowing, no words, some of those shots, like the tunnel and a train next to mountains are picturesque.
It would be nice if someone can give the name of the places for those scenic photos.

@Mr.Nair : Lets be rational, did any tourist died in 20-25 years of terrorism phase in Kashmir? I agree there is inherent risk, then what is safe? Paksitan is very safe in general, pocket of incidence do happen across the India too, that doenst mean India is unsafe. And given the way we look, no one is going to ask "Are you Indian" in pakistan unless one acts like a religious bafoon. Enjoy the life...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI

blochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI

punjab





punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.Nair

Viny said:


> awesome, mindblowing, no words, some of those shots, like the tunnel and a train next to mountains are picturesque.
> It would be nice if someone can give the name of the places for those scenic photos.
> 
> @Mr.Nair : Lets be rational, did any tourist died in 20-25 years of terrorism phase in Kashmir? I agree there is inherent risk, then what is safe? Paksitan is very safe in general, pocket of incidence do happen across the India too, that doenst mean India is unsafe. And given the way we look, no one is going to ask "Are you Indian" in pakistan unless one acts like a religious bafoon. Enjoy the life...



I made a humble advice.Your destiny or misery is up to you and is none of my business.


----------



## livingdead

wow .. such beautiful pics.
Also stations are so clean...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This thread for Only Railway Stations in Pakistan............................
Use Pakistan Railway thread for other system of PR...............
.


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B+ Dracula

I think *60%* of Pakistan is surrounded by MOUNTAINS from Rakaposhi to Himalaya to Koh-Suleman of Balouchistan
.
Except *40%* of Pakistan which consist area of SOUTHERN PUNJAB & SIND


QAMARSHAZADQURESHI said:


> View attachment 206434
> 
> 
> View attachment 206435
> 
> 
> View attachment 206436
> 
> 
> View attachment 206437
> 
> 
> View attachment 206438
> 
> 
> View attachment 206439
> 
> 
> View attachment 206441
> 
> 
> View attachment 206443


Good Job........
.


----------



## Rocket science

Mr.Nair said:


> Honestly i don't think it's safe to travel to pakistan at current situation and should not take the risk.



The night you have to die you can't live it your way ..... so live the days of your life


----------



## Umair Nawaz

ShowGun said:


> I think *60%* of Pakistan is surrounded by MOUNTAINS from Rakaposhi to Himalaya to Koh-Suleman of Balouchistan
> .
> Except *40%* of Pakistan which consist area of SOUTHERN PUNJAB & SIND
> 
> Good Job........
> .


not a lot of people know but most pakistan's terrain is desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Umair Nawaz said:


> not a lot of people know but most pakistan's terrain is desert.


*Amazing *for me to know that fact, anyway thanks 

Deserts in Pakistan
Deserts in Pakistan constitute a significant part of the country’s geography, especially in the central and south-eastern regions. The major deserts of Pakistan include Thar, Cholistan, Thall and Kharan deserts (see Map of Deserts in Pakistan below)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Mr.Nair said:


> I made a humble advice.Your destiny or misery is up to you and is none of my business.


get out of here kiddo.



ShowGun said:


> *Amazing *for me to know that fact, anyway thanks
> 
> Deserts in Pakistan
> Deserts in Pakistan constitute a significant part of the country’s geography, especially in the central and south-eastern regions. The major deserts of Pakistan include Thar, Cholistan, Thall and Kharan deserts (see Map of Deserts in Pakistan below)
> View attachment 206456


sohnio, thats not all, G-B also has desert its Skardu's cold desert. in winter the temp can go upto -45 and in summers it can go +45 Celsius. Its one of few deserts in the world which receive snow like Gobi desert in northern china.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Umair Nawaz said:


> sohnio, thats not all, G-B also has desert its Skardu's cold desert. in winter the temp can go upto -45 and in summers it can go +45 Celsius. Its one of few deserts in the world which receive snow like Gobi desert in northern china.


hahaha....Ok G ...(tusa ny main o daraiii dita ay)
.
*Cold Desert* is Innovative term and i appreciate your innovation....thats another positive aspect to visit Pakistan
.
Right Now i feel we've 3 USP (unique selling preposition) or Strength point for *TOURISM *

*a)* We've world 2nd biggest Glacier (on land) after Antartica
*b) *World ancient ruins (IVC) contemporary to Egyptian Pyramids
*c) *Ancient Silk Route up to modern Gawadar

Mods !I know that post have no relevance with that thread so plz bear it....


----------



## Viny

ShowGun said:


> hahaha....Ok G ...(tusa ny main o daraiii dita ay)
> .
> *Cold Desert* is Innovative term and i appreciate your innovation....thats another positive aspect to visit Pakistan
> .
> Right Now i feel we've 3 USP (unique selling preposition) or Strength point for *TOURISM *
> 
> *a)* We've world 2nd biggest Glacier (on land) after Antartica
> *b) *World ancient ruins (IVC) contemporary to Egyptian Pyramids
> *c) *Ancient Silk Route up to modern Gawadar
> 
> Mods !I know that post have no relevance with that thread so plz bear it....



Even after having all these, tourists like us are screwed up due to government rules 
If Pakistan can open up tourism and provide decent safety, belive me it will bring a dynamic change in its image.
Activities of few imbeciles have painted the face red as of now, the real pakistan is not seen. 
See it from the eyes of tourist and no doubt there is lot explore....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

ShowGun said:


> hahaha....Ok G ...(tusa ny main o daraiii dita ay)
> .
> *Cold Desert* is Innovative term and i appreciate your innovation....thats another positive aspect to visit Pakistan
> .
> Right Now i feel we've 3 USP (unique selling preposition) or Strength point for *TOURISM *
> 
> *a)* We've world 2nd biggest Glacier (on land) after Antartica
> *b) *World ancient ruins (IVC) contemporary to Egyptian Pyramids
> *c) *Ancient Silk Route up to modern Gawadar
> 
> Mods !I know that post have no relevance with that thread so plz bear it....


sohnio its true.....cold desert skardu - Google Search

ever heard of mud volcanoes........Mud Volcanoes of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Viny said:


> Even after having all these, tourists like us are screwed up due to government rules
> If Pakistan can open up tourism and provide decent safety, belive me it will bring a dynamic change in its image.
> Activities of few imbeciles have painted the face red as of now, the real pakistan is not seen.
> See it from the eyes of tourist and no doubt there is lot explore....


Be in Sixes & Seven..
Frankly I've no answer for your Question



Umair Nawaz said:


> ever heard of mud volcanoes........Mud Volcanoes of Pakistan.


I find it Mind-Blowing..........One more Point to ADD
.
We've 4 Major world Religion PILGRIM Sites...*it is also our Strength
*
a) Chandergup..holy site for *Hindus *...(aka Volcano of Balouchistan)
b) Buddhism.....Takht baii of peshawar and Taxila...Enriched
c) Sikhism ....we all know Hassan Abdal
d) Islam.....Old Masjids and Shrines


----------



## Viny

Umair Nawaz said:


> sohnio its true.....cold desert skardu - Google Search
> 
> ever heard of mud volcanoes........Mud Volcanoes of Pakistan.



I saw mud volcanoes in Andaman's and they where nothing more than those choclate fountains and i was like WTF, have travelled all across into jungles to see these tiny blurps. But what i saw in the thread that you posted, opned up my eyes, thats what called a volcano. And its not strange to find hindus going to worship there, hindus can worship anything and anyone, for them god is everywhere 



ShowGun said:


> Be in Sixes & Seven..
> Frankly I've no answer for your Question



Getting ticket to a space trip is much easier than getting visa to pakistan and than getting permission to visit northern pakistan. Some how the Pakistan counsulate doesnt understand the meaning of tourist. All they understand and see is terrorist in anyone applying for visa from India and who is not punjabi or muslim 


How easy is it to get tickets in trains?
Do you have Foreign tourist quota systems too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Viny said:


> I saw mud volcanoes in Andaman's and they where nothing more than those choclate fountains and i was like WTF, have travelled all across into jungles to see these tiny blurps. But what i saw in the thread that you posted, opned up my eyes, thats what called a volcano. *And its not strange to find hindus going to worship there, hindus can worship anything and anyone, for them god is everywhere*
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ticket to a space trip is much easier than getting visa to pakistan and than getting permission to visit northern pakistan. Some how the Pakistan counsulate doesnt understand the meaning of tourist. All they understand and see is terrorist in anyone applying for visa from India and who is not punjabi or muslim
> 
> 
> How easy is it to get tickets in trains?
> Do you have Foreign tourist quota systems too?


thats soo non hindu comment by an indian national.

@Viny @ShowGun want to see more unique things of pakistan? i have atleast 2 more to show..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viny

Umair Nawaz said:


> thats soo non hindu comment by an indian national.


Those who know the regilion dont fight for its practice, they just adhere to its beliefs.
But those dont know the religion, they fight for its practices and knows nothing about its beliefs.

Hindusism is not about any specific god, any specific practicies or any specific race of people.
Its all about you, your beliefs and your karma, thats it, how do you go about it is your personal matter 



Umair Nawaz said:


> thats soo non hindu comment by an indian national.
> 
> @Viny @ShowGun want to see more unique things of pakistan? i have atleast 2 more to show..........



Bring it on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Viny said:


> Those who know the regilion dont fight for its practice, they just adhere to its beliefs.
> But those dont know the religion, they fight for its practices and knows nothing about its beliefs.
> 
> Hindusism is not about any specific god, any specific practicies or any specific race of people.
> Its all about you, your beliefs and your karma, thats it, how do you go about it is your personal matter
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on


Karachi mangroves Mangroves and rain forests. Its Pakistan's little amazon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Umair Nawaz said:


> Karachi mangroves Mangroves and rain forests. Its Pakistan's little amazon.


I thought that was comming
17 Astonishing Places You Wouldn’t Believe Are In Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

and toshangi gorge- grand canyons of Sindh, Pakistan.

Toshangi Gorge – The Grand Canyon of Sindh : ALL THINGS PAKISTAN

Toshangi Gorge defence.pk - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viny

Umair Nawaz said:


> Karachi mangroves Mangroves and rain forests. Its Pakistan's little amazon.


Awesome a mini world in itself 

Have seen Sunderbans and mangroves of Andamans i have to say these looks dwarfs, probably due to geographic closeness to middle eastern region. None the less bridges in mangroves forest or water pathways in magroves forest are always very very adventurous

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Viny said:


> Awesome a mini world in itself
> 
> Have seen Sunderbans and mangroves of Andamans i have to say these looks dwarfs, probably due to geographic closeness to middle eastern region. None the less bridges in mangroves forest or water pathways in magroves forest are always very very adventurous


@ShowGun check this.....Funny Story!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soulspeek

Yes, very clean. Devoid of garbage as well as passengers. Just fill in 1000s of passengers with vendors and all then see results. 



hinduguy said:


> wow .. such beautiful pics.
> Also stations are so clean...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocket science

QAMARSHAZADQURESHI said:


> View attachment 205899
> 
> 
> View attachment 205900
> 
> 
> View attachment 205901
> 
> 
> View attachment 205903
> 
> 
> View attachment 205905
> 
> 
> View attachment 205906
> 
> 
> View attachment 205907
> View attachment 205907
> 
> 
> View attachment 205908


 


Awesome Photos you should be rewarded for this kind of work man!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viny

Feels like indian railway stations of 80's 
Awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocket science

Viny said:


> Feels like indian railway stations of 80's
> Awesome



We live with our past

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viny

There is high contrast, between the overloaded pakistani trains that we saw many times vs these barren railway stations.
Very confusing ... is traveling by train in paksitan more cumbersome or costly vis-a-vis other modes of transportation?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B+ Dracula

Viny said:


> There is high contrast, between the overloaded pakistani trains that we saw many times vs these barren railway stations.
> Very confusing ... is traveling by train in paksitan more cumbersome or costly vis-a-vis other modes of transportation?


Refer to my Post 34 (which right now remained Un-challenged )
.
Since the advent of *MOTORWAY *in Pakistan -- Most cases prefer Private Bus Services because of their unmatched Standard Service...like "Air-Conditioned Daewoo" introduced "Air Hostess" concept many years ago and many more are following their path

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viny

Wow!!!. ..we do have many super luxury bus services, but none have lady hostess ..

Are hostess required to wear burka?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Viny said:


> Are hostess required to wear burka?


So Irrelevant .......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viny

ShowGun said:


> So Irrelevant .......


Sorry, but was confused, given that security of females matters a lot, specially if the buses ply on long route and does overnight trips. So thought for privacy and safety, burka might come handy. So that exteremes are not offended.

Any videos of this buses or there services?
Are thy specific for tourist circuits, or this are routine destianation a to destination b kind of bus services?


----------



## Zeeshi

zabarsdust keep posting


----------



## Ragnar

Very Nice.. Please keep posting. Lahore Station looks like Disneyland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B+ Dracula

Viny said:


> Sorry, but was confused, given that security of females matters a lot, specially if the buses ply on long route and does overnight trips. So thought for privacy and safety, burka might come handy. So that exteremes are not offended.


We live in Pakistan not India
a) No bloodshed promoter party can come into power
b) No rape Culture existed and never will



Viny said:


> Any videos of this buses or there services?
> Are thy specific for tourist circuits, or this are routine destianation a to destination b kind of bus services?






a) Daewoo covers Pakistan...(by Motorway)

b) Buses are High Profile (like Planes) with A/C, Jammed Windows, Noise Proof, Installed TV (every passenger have its own Headphone..provided by Bus-hostess)

c) Daewoo have its own A/C fitted Platforms in all over the city, Drivers are trained without the load of Stressful extra duty they Work in Shifts to avoid accidents (and they won't)





&

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Railway Station Thal, KPK, FATA.. Pakistan..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viny

ShowGun said:


> We live in Pakistan not India
> a) No bloodshed promoter party can come into power
> b) No rape Culture existed and never will


This was uncalled for ...



ShowGun said:


> a) Daewoo covers Pakistan...(by Motorway)
> 
> b) Buses are High Profile (like Planes) with A/C, Jammed Windows, Noise Proof, Installed TV (every passenger have its own Headphone..provided by Bus-hostess)
> 
> c) Daewoo have its own A/C fitted Platforms in all over the city, Drivers are trained without the load of Stressful extra duty they Work in Shifts to avoid accidents (and they won't)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &



I guess our state transport buses have slightly edge over it.
They use volvo, scania etc etc...
For example





I thought it was like how we have Olivea bus services






Anyway lets not derail the railways thread.
Thanks for sharing the knowledge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

kahan hai railway stations? Oo


----------



## Rocket science

Viny said:


> Wow!!!. ..we do have many super luxury bus services, but none have lady hostess ..
> 
> _*Are hostess required to wear burka?*_




Yeah, It is must !!!otherwise you can't get the job'





Burqua is *Badnam* all over the world. nobody now a days uses it ....... 65% of women walks uncovered in streets etc


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viny

Rocket science said:


> Yeah, It is must !!!otherwise you can't get the job'
> 
> 
> Burqua is *Badnam* all over the world. nobody now a days uses it ....... 65% of women walks uncovered in streets etc



Traditions have to change according to time and situation.
Societies that dont evolve perish.
None the less Burqa got badnam because of some bad elements, otherwise if a female feels comfortable, safe and is happy in wearing a burka then there should be no issues to anyone. It should be personal choice nor forced, similarly nor they should be forced to move out without burka's like in some european countries.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viny

how old is this photo? looks like 70's or 80's era.


ghazi52 said:


> Karachi
> .


----------



## ghazi52

Around 2006...............


----------



## Rocket science

Still the same


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi........... Painting 






.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Taftan Railway Station (Pakistan-Iran )










*A 19th Century Railway Station 'Ruk' btween Sukkur and Shikarpur, Sindh, Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Express UP on approach to Rawalpindi Railway Station on May 10,2015. Train with one of longest run on the track between Karachi and Havelian .
In the background Mareer Metro Stop can be seen





_


----------



## nForce

B+ Dracula said:


> We live in Pakistan not India
> a) No bloodshed promoter party can come into power
> b) No rape Culture existed and never will



*Highly uncalled for in a thread like this. And you could not be any more wrong.*

a) You had four military coupe in a short span of 60 years, that's one every 15 years. Figure out the bloodshed involved in that. Not very long ago, you had your first civilian govt. complete a full term, first time in Pakistan.

b) Statistics for you :

No. of rapes in Pakistani per 100,000 = 28.8
No. of rapes in India per 100,000= 1.8

Whenever there is a social issue, we Indians actively participate in it to resolve the problem. Naturally, it gets more media attention. If you thought that you could take cheap potshots using that then you are mistaken.

Charity begins at home, go figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B+ Dracula

nForce said:


> *Highly uncalled for in a thread like this. And you could not be any more wrong.*
> 
> a) You had four military coupe in a short span of 60 years, that's one every 15 years. Figure out the bloodshed involved in that. Not very long ago, you had your first civilian govt. complete a full term, first time in Pakistan.
> 
> b) Statistics for you :
> 
> *No. of rapes in Pakistani per 100,000 = 28.8
> No. of rapes in India per 100,000= 1.8*
> 
> Whenever there is a social issue, we Indians actively participate in it to resolve the problem. Naturally, it gets more media attention. If you thought that you could take cheap potshots using that then you are mistaken.
> 
> Charity begins at home, go figure.


Buddy open up a new Thread to discuss that Issue in detail......In short PERCEPTION holds everything, 
.
Go pick some random guy in street and ask sets of question about thriving Rape culture in which country?? 

Go and defend yyour highly Un-imaginative figures there ...Iam off


----------



## nForce

B+ Dracula said:


> Buddy open up a new Thread to discuss that Issue in detail......In short PERCEPTION holds everything,
> .
> Go pick some random guy in street and ask sets of question about thriving Rape culture in which country??
> 
> Go and defend yyour highly Un-imaginative figures there ...Iam off



Right..words on the streets have more value than gathered statistics, a Pakistani thing probably.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Station Master.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....................





Passenger train arriving at Lahore railway station.






*Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

goods train arrives at Karachi cantt Railway Station in 1980..............................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.PR Headquarter Lahore.
.
.
.





.Mirpur Khas station...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anyrandom

nForce said:


> Right..words on the streets have more value than gathered statistics, a Pakistani thing probably.



I saved the link of that pakistani poster reply.....its a sample of the higher order logical skills of pakistanis


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi....
..
.





.




.
.
.





.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ifesvr

ghazi52 said:


> Karachi....
> ..
> .



I thought Muslims are forbidden from wearing saffron!


----------



## [Bregs]

These types of amazing threads may kindly not be involved in any trolling or ill will comments. there are so many other threads for this purpose

railway stations are same like India and some pics are really old nostalgic. nice thread. great effort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Actually they are red but due to sun and sweat color changes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Railway Station 1900s ..................................
..
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Taïr

How far can i go in the north via train from lahore.. & how would be the ride?


----------



## ghazi52

Al-Taïr said:


> How far can i go in the north via train from lahore.. & how would be the ride?


Havilian near Abbotabad.............


----------



## ghazi52

Sukkur ...........
...
*Sukkur Railway Station. *





Railway Heritage Museum was established in 2005 at Sukkur Railway Station. An old steam engine and a few coaches were brought from Mirpur Khas section. Antiques were collected from almost 60 stations of Sukkur and displayed inside the coaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

....Lahore ...............
..........
*Rare Photo of Lahore Railway Station*




.
.
*Steam Engine at ‎Lahore‬ Railway Station in 1930s*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

........KPK..........FATA . . . .
. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiran Qasim

Qasam se after see these type of threads the first question comes in mind "KIS KI NAZAR LAG GAYE" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kiran Qasim said:


> Qasam se after see these type of threads the first question comes in mind "KIS KI NAZAR LAG GAYE" ?


Very true..................


----------



## ghazi52

....................LAHORE RAILWAY STATION ON 14 AUGUST






TRAIN AT BADAMI BAGH






JHANG SADDAR RAILWAY STATION







PAKPATTAN EXP




............................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..........
Remembering the days of Raj

Attock Khurd ................

To the east the Kherimar (Sandal Destroyer) Hills of Attock district rise in a series of jagged crags; to the west flows the Indus in a channel thirty metres below ground level. On the far bank rise the sparsely forested slopes of the Suleman Hills in Khyber-Pukhtunkhwa and to the north and south the face of the earth is divided by the wide channel of the mighty Indus.

In this scenic setting, the doll house railway station of Attock Khurd stands on a low rise a hundred metres east of river’s edge. Its pitched roof with the chimneys and gables, the square pillars from which bell arches spring topped with keystones, and even the gargoyles were clearly designed by someone who valued English country architecture. This comely building, now festooned with bougainvillea, was left here as a lasting monument and a signature of the designer’s Englishness.

Lying on the main line to the frontier, Attock Khurd was a station for every train to pass through. But lying far from any large urban centre it served a few small villages and forever remained a way station: as the mail and express trains thundered through, only slow passenger trains stopped here. Few people paused to appreciate its beauty. In Pakistan it became another one of those neglected stations, only good for a fresh coat of yellow wash every time an officer visited on inspection.

In 2007, one hundred and twenty-three years after it was built, Attock Khurd railway station came into the notice of a railway officer with good sense. The building was sand-blasted to reveal a handsome gray stone and brick structure hiding under several millimetres of yellow wash. The pitched roofs were painted a striking vermillion shade and the east wing of the three-wing building was turned into a sun room with plate glass windows. Relatively unknown Attock Khurd has suddenly become a tourist attraction..........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................





108DN Islamabad Express lead by ZCU20 Serial 6421 crossing Mareer Railway flyover just beside Mareer Metro Station on August 3rd, 2015............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...........................
..




...
Badin




.............

gujranwala
....
..



......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................Balochistan.............
.






.
.





__
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Squashh

One more of Attock Khurd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

Squashh said:


> One more of Attock Khurd


so clean and peaceful !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Beauty!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................
*Lahore Railway Station Waiting Lounge*

*



*

*Business Express Office*

*



*

*Lahore-Karachi Business Express Train




*
...........*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

.........................
...



..
.....
.*Faisalabad Railway Station*






*Bahawalpur Railway Station*





............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................



..............................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................



..................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................

*Bhawalpur junction
*




__
...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

................................................

Railway Station in c.1930s.
.....





..Railway Institution Quetta - c.1920s......................................




.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baajey

Lovely thread. 
Learned busses have hostesses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 001

Beautiful Thread. Some of them are really awesome. 

@Pakistani members, please guide me. I want to know about present status of and future too, of locomotives used in PR. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................................................
Quetta

...




.........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................................................

Chaklala Cantonment






.....................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................
Multan City Railway Station Old Building





......

.Choa Karyala Railway Station...






....



..

..
...



..............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................................
KARACHI RAILWAY STATION c.1930s





.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Great going dear, such a memorable past pics which have become heritage now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Great going dear, such a memorable past pics which have become heritage now



Another...............................early 1910





.

..............................................................................................................
Landi Khana لنڈی خانہ was the railway station near the Pakistani town of Torkham, on the Pakistan-Afghanistan border and was closed on 15 October 1932.






..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................................



Sadiqabad





Railway station on Habib-kot - Larkana - Dadu section of Sukkur Railway Division, Pakistan Railways. (Built in 1898)
...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................
Mach Railway station, b/w Sibi & Quetta..
....





......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................

Cantonment Railway Station Karachi c.1910.





....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arif hamza

ghazi52 said:


> Karachi Cantt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .


Can't see any of photos you posted


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................................................................................................
*Golra Railway Station: Steeped in history*

A riveted water tank still in use, a weighing machine, an antique telephone, a bogie-rescue crane, a steam engine, the economy waiting room turned into a museum, and the first-class waiting room. PHOTOS: HUMA CHOUDHARY

ISLAMABAD: 
After driving on a dusty, pot-holed road, one arrives at the Golra Railway Station, near Sector E-11.

Situated amid dense foliage of centuries-old Banyan trees, the station welcomes visitors with a birds-eye view of steam engines, red-stone Victorian architecture and wonderfully carved wooden benches.






Established in 1881 and upgraded to a junction in 1912, the Golra Railway Station has been used by residents of Rawalpindi and its outskirts for over a century.

It lies on the main line of the Pakistan Railways and more than 20 trains pass through this station every day.






The station that once linked Peshawar, Jhelum, Havelian and Multan was turned into a heritage museum at the end of 2002. Victorian crockery, utensils, clocks, guns used by guards at train stations, fireplaces, telephones and typewriters have all found a home at the museum, which remains open for visitors from 9am to 4pm.

......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................................................................

Peshawar Cantt Station.




.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryuzaki

ghazi52 said:


> ..........................................................................................................................
> 
> Peshawar Cantt Station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....



Station looks very deserted,considering it's a major Pakistani city


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................................................

Railway Bell Of British Era 1907, Qila Gujar Singh, Lahore











.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................................................................................
Bahawalnagar junction





_
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

ghazi52 said:


> Havilian near Abbotabad.............


soon u will go all the way till kashgar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

How safe is train travel?


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................................................
*Pakistan Express approaching Chaklala
*



...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................
















...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................
People who visit Golra Shariff Railway Station can walk-through old-engines. There are two engine gauges, steam engines, while the other two are broad-gauge engines. The broad gauge steam locomotive engines is a Canadian while other engine is Burki which was used sometimes on Lahore or Khanewal tracks.


The history of buggies attached with the engines has their own history. It has been said that these belongs to Lorn Mountbatten and Maharaja of Jodhpur. In addition, a German postal Buggy and British Luxury Car focuses the visitors’ attention.

The railway’s old passenger waiting room is one of a memorial glimpse of the history. Tools and other remaining of 1880’s has been placed with Railway equipment, which Pakistan occupied them in 1965 war with India. These equipment includes old guns, clothing, oil lamps, lamps, dishes, watches, bells, train models, stoves, heaters, fans, medical equipment, furniture, documents and photos.





*Tea Advertisement in five different languages*

Most artifacts belong to the era of British rule when the Pakistan Railways was known as the North Western Railway.

Pakistan Railway’s staff Member and museum guide Farid-ul-Haq told, “The equipment in museum has raised from all over the country and most of them are still in working condition”. 




*A Sewage Pipe of Victorian Style*
He told that the waiting room was built in 1882 and claimed that it is still being kept in the original form.


Fareed-ul-Haque told that, in the usual twenty to thirty people come here, while through the weekend it is busy enough as it is overstretched to hundreds. Similarly, the students from schools that are brought here and museum entry fee is ten bucks, which is in fact a platform ticket.




*A British Era Telephone Booth, which was used as a Source of Communication in British Era*

........
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share dear, specially the benefits of tea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....................




*Wooden Roller, Electric Heaters and Electric Fans which were used in British Era*

..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................





*Train standing at Kolpur Railway Station, Baluchistan.*


*

*

*Chaman Railway Station at Pak-Afghan border, Baluchistan.*

*

*

*Southern end of the Lahore Railway Station.*

*



*



...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

denel said:


> How safe is train travel?



Quiet safe... Actually it's fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

For a train lover like me this is one Gem of a thread.
This thread is going to be on my permanent bookmarked pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

......................................



Lahore railway station in 1960s
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................
Zero Point Railway Station in Sindh, Pakistan: 

....
.





















....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Paratha and Keema hmmmm in train .... and penuts and going thru the farms

One of my most memorable memorizes of train travel in Pakistan 

Not to mention the vendors that keep bringing stuff to eat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................

The Dining Car ...Recent times





..

.
.
.







AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Not to mention the vendors that keep bringing stuff to eat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Real deal were the Private Cabins , which families would book, with sleeping births and 2 windows to yourself.


----------



## ghazi52

.............
.





...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share bro, some very memorable pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................................
Golra Shariff Railway Station











..

.
.





.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

......................................
*golra-station-master-office*




















.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

........................................






.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

this is a classic share

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prabakar

Simply Classic... personally i Would Love to Visit these Stations
Also Surroundings looks cleaner than some Indian Railway Stations....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

................................





...

....
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................
Rawalpindi railway station,platform number 1..1922.





..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lucky Breeze

ghazi52 said:


>



havelian abbottabad railway station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................
Wagah Railway Station








Steam Engine Locomotive passing a bridge near Mirpurkhas






Lahore Railway Station





.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................
Railway Station Lahore in 50s.












..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................
Mian Channu Railway Station, Punjab







......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................
Railway Station, HYDERABAD c.1920s





.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................................
Kohat Railway Station in c.1940s




...................


----------



## ghazi52

............................





Mirpur Khas Railway station
...


----------



## ghazi52

...................................
Wazirabad Station






...

Lahore Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................






...


----------



## ghazi52

...................................





....


----------



## ghazi52

...........................




..

....

Lodran Station


----------



## ghazi52

Railway Station Quetta in c.1930s.


----------



## ZY-CN-CA

like your photos ,and join show our city station, one normal china city,my hometown ,I think you never heard the name,shijiazhuang city..I like it and!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## muhammadali233

Golra Shariff Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Please careful...........
This is about 
*Railway Stations in Pakistan*
Thanks


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Muhammad Omar

muhammadali233 said:


> Golra Shariff Islamabad
> View attachment 300600



That is not Golra Shrif Railway Station but Margalla Railway Station Islamabad ..... Located in I-9 close to Islamabad Dry Port

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## risingsinga

This seems to be very historic. are these from museums or real?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

risingsinga said:


> This seems to be very historic. are these from museums or real?



these are current Pics of Stations of Pakistan   not from Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Beauty indeed........... Like, I am forced to have another trip......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barbarosa

British govt had spread Railway line to the corners of Pakistan but its corrupt employees eat it.


----------



## Talha Asif

Sahiwal Railway Station before demolished for new building (April 16, 2016).The platform of Sahiwal Railway Station (Punjab) is also believed to be the longest platform in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Talha Asif said:


> Sahiwal Railway Station before demolished for new building (April 16, 2016)



They are upgrading 2 stations Sahiwal and Okara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talha Asif

Muhammad Omar said:


> They are upgrading 2 stations Sahiwal and Okara







Actually it's 3 sir. Khanewal also in phase 1.

وفاقی وزیر ریلوے خواجہ سعد رفیق نے ساہیوال ریلوے اسٹیشن کی تعمیر نو کا سنگ بنیاد رکھا۔ ریلوے اسٹیشن کی ایک سو سال سے پرانی عمارت کو منہدم کرکے نئی عمارت تعمیر کی جارہی ہے ۔ ریلوے اسٹیشنز کی تعمیر نو کے سلسلے میں ملک بھر کے 11 ریلوے اسٹیشز کی تعمیر نو کی جارہی ہے جن میں پہلے نمبر پر خانیوال دوسرے نمبر پر اوکاڑا اور تیسرے نمبر پر ساہیوال ریلوے اسٹیشن شامل ہے۔خواجہ سعد رفیق نے بتایا کہ ساہیوال ریلوے اسٹیشن کی تعمیر پر 21 کروڑ روپے لاگت آئے گی اور اس کی تکمیل 18 ماہ کی قلیل مدت میں ہوگی۔ اس موقعے پر صوبائی وزیر ملک ندیم کامران نے وزیر ریلوے خواجہ سعد رفیق سے ساہیوال میں موسی پاک ، ملتان ایکسپریس اور بزنس ٹرین کے سٹاپ دینے ، پہلے سے سٹاپ کرنے والی ٹرینوں کے ساہیوال سٹاپ پر دورانیہ بڑھانے ، ریلوے پھاٹک کھولنے ، پانچ مقامات پر انڈر پاس بنوانے اور سیوریج لائن گزارنے کے لیے این او سی کا مطالبہ کیا۔ سعد رفیق نے ان مطالبات میں سے موسی پاک کا سٹاپ دینے سے معذرت کی جبکہ ملتان ایکسپریس اور بزنس ٹرین کے سٹاپ ساہیوال کو دینے کا وعدہ کیا۔ انہوں نے ریلویز کی انتظامیہ سے مشاورت کے بعد سٹاپ کا دورانیہ بڑھانے کا بھی عندیہ دیا۔ ان کا کہنا تھا کہ ریلوے اسٹیشن کی نئی عمارت کی تعمیر کے بعد یہاں سے ٹرینیں 160 کلومیٹر کی رفتار سے سفر کریں گی جس سے ساہیوال سے لاہور او رملتان کا سفر محض ڈیڑھ گھنٹے کا رہ جائے گا۔انہوں نے بتایا کہ جب انہیں ریلویز کا چارج دیا گیا اس وقت ریلویز کی کل سالانہ آمدن 18 ارب روپے تھی جب کہ اس سال کی آمدن 35 ارب روپے سے تجاوز کر جائے گی ۔اس موقع پر ایم این اے عمران احمد شاہ، چوھدری اشرف، ایم پی اے ملک ارشد،خضر حیات شاہ کھگہ، آئی زیڈ بھٹی اور راو نذر فرید سمیت چیئرمین اور کونسلر سمیت ورکرز کی بڑی تعداد شریک تھی


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

muhammadali233 said:


> Golra Shariff Islamabad
> View attachment 300600


 
Very beautiful. 
Make the forest more dense and replace the lamps with typical street lights and it reminds me of my naughtiness. I would often get along with my friend on a metre gauge train to his house in the suburbs around 30 minutes far away to play . But now they are no longer there, replaced by broad gauge and greenery cleared off for mining projects.

Anyone who lives at this place is the most lucky person ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Railway Station Lahore in 50s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.Rawalpindi Station
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi cantt
*




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Lahore Junction railway station, is the main Pakistan Railways terminus serving Lahore. 
Built during the British Raj between 1859-1860 at the cost of half a million Rupees

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Railway Station c.1930

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Red shirts no more*




Porters wearing their new uniform which has been changed after 150 years by Pakistan Railways. —Online


Pakistan Railways has changed the uniform of its porters, switching to green and yellow from the nearly 150 years old red.

For well over 100 years, coolies (porters) in the subcontinent – India and Pakistan – wore bright red shirts (the colour often fades to orange) which made it easier to spot them on the crowded platforms.

On this side of the border, the iconic red shirt has now been replaced with a green _shalwar kameez_ displaying the logo of Pakistan Railways along with and a turban.





Porters wearing their new uniform which has been changed after 150 years by Pakistan Railways. —Online


In the 19th and 20th century, coolie was a term for a locally sourced unskilled labourer, hired by a company, mainly from the Indian subcontinent or South China.

A coolie carries up to 40kg of luggage for a mere sum of Rs30 for a single trip – a backbreaking job where occupational hazards include stress fractures and spinal cord injuries.

Most coolies ‘inherit’ this job from their fathers and uncles – many of whom used to carry the loads for Rs5.

There are no women coolies in Pakistan but in India some ladies have been carrying loads for a living.





Porters at Karachi Cantt Station are waiting for passengers to carry their luggage to earn money for livelihood. —PPI






A porter seen carrying luggage of passengers as he wears his new uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

ghazi52 said:


> * Red shirts no more*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porters wearing their new uniform which has been changed after 150 years by Pakistan Railways. —Online
> 
> 
> Pakistan Railways has changed the uniform of its porters, switching to green and yellow from the nearly 150 years old red.
> 
> For well over 100 years, coolies (porters) in the subcontinent – India and Pakistan – wore bright red shirts (the colour often fades to orange) which made it easier to spot them on the crowded platforms.
> 
> On this side of the border, the iconic red shirt has now been replaced with a green _shalwar kameez_ displaying the logo of Pakistan Railways along with and a turban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porters wearing their new uniform which has been changed after 150 years by Pakistan Railways. —Online
> 
> 
> In the 19th and 20th century, coolie was a term for a locally sourced unskilled labourer, hired by a company, mainly from the Indian subcontinent or South China.
> 
> A coolie carries up to 40kg of luggage for a mere sum of Rs30 for a single trip – a backbreaking job where occupational hazards include stress fractures and spinal cord injuries.
> 
> Most coolies ‘inherit’ this job from their fathers and uncles – many of whom used to carry the loads for Rs5.
> 
> There are no women coolies in Pakistan but in India some ladies have been carrying loads for a living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porters at Karachi Cantt Station are waiting for passengers to carry their luggage to earn money for livelihood. —PPI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A porter seen carrying luggage of passengers as he wears his new uniform



Appreciated, a good change indeed.


----------



## ghazi52

Kasur Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lalamusa Railways Station in 1930s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A train reaching Mach Railway Station.






Jaffar Express at Rohri Junction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ralwapindi Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saeed Fareedi

syedali73 said:


> Pakistan Railway is part of our nostalgia.
> 
> Railway station of Quetta, where I was born, raised, and educated.
> 
> View attachment 200040


 old is much batter


----------



## ghazi52

A Pakistani female police commando stands guard as Indian Sikh pilgrims arrive at Wagahrailway station near Lahore, Pakistan, on Friday. Hundreds of Indian Sikh pilgrims arrivedin Pakistan by a special train to participate in three-day festival to celebrate the birth anniversary of their spiritual leader Baba Guru Nanak, the founder of Sikh religion, at Nankana Sahib near Lahore. 







.The beautiful ---- AbiGum Railway Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Ranger

ghazi52 said:


>


68 billion dollars  
not possible before 2030


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


>



just a speculations


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Omar said:


> just a speculations


True.
May be dream................


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


> True.
> May be dream................



Even islamabad to Khunjrab cost $12 Billion Dollars. i want that to be become reality and upgrade the current track and infrastructure. Railway will boost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Google street view of Karachi Cantt railway station 






__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore station













_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

ghazi52 said:


>



When are you all getting the Evolution Series ? PR signed the deal for 55 , isn't it ? And it was said that the PR will start receiving in by 2016...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: The first batch of 30 completely-built up (CBUs), along with 250 completely knock-down (CKD) units, of hopper railway wagons has reached Karachi port. 

The trial-run of 30 CBU hopper wagons would be initiated within a couple of days, a meeting presided over by railways minister Khwaja Saad Rafique was informed on Wednesday. 

Under an agreement, the railways ministry signed with China’s Jinan Railway Vehicles Equipment Company in January this year, all the 800 hopper wagons, designed to transport coal, would reach Pakistan within the next 12 months. 

The Chinese company would supply 200 CBU and 580 CKD hopper wagons to railways. 

The CBU wagons would be added to the Pakistan Railways (PR) fleet to transport coal from Port Bin Qasim to power plants, including the adjacent ones at Qadirabad near Sahiwal. 

All the 580 CKD wagons would be assembled at the PR’s Mughalpura workshop at Lahore. 

The induction of hopper wagons would enable the PR to transport six million tons of coal daily from Port Bin Qasim to the two power projects. 

The meeting was informed that bids had been invited for the supply of 55 locomotives of American origin. Having capacity ranging between 4,000 and 4,500 horsepower, these locomotives would increase the train load capacity to 3,400 tons from the present 2,400 tons. 

The minister said that by transporting coal from Port Qasim to power plants, the PR would earn additional Rs6 billion annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> When are you all getting the Evolution Series ? PR signed the deal for 55 , isn't it ? And it was said that the PR will start receiving in by 2016...



PR will receive it in January 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab












Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Railway station, Ghotki






Outside Karachi City Station...............


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Station*








Train at Lahore Railway Station........"Lohr Tashion vich rail gadi "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Final design of Raiwand Railway station






Raiwind Station looks like a scaled down version of Lahore's.


----------



## ghazi52

A train at Peshi railway station;Balochistan.







A nice outside view of Peshawar Cantt. Railway Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

New Railway upgration projects:







*Narrowal Railway Station upgradtion*






*Pakistan Railway Projects assigned to NESPAK*



























*Doubling of Railway Track Khanewal*













Source: https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-railway-projects.431328/#ixzz4IxtYsMix

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

*Golra Railway Station ‪#‎Islamabad‬*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thrilainmanila

syedali73 said:


> Pakistan Railway is part of our nostalgia.
> 
> Railway station of Quetta, where I was born, raised, and educated.
> 
> View attachment 200040


it looked way better before the earthquake it looks like a shack now.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.
Lahore Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Railway Station in c.1930s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Rawalpindi..............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Walton Railway Station, Lahore. This is one of several unused stations within Lahore city that could potentially be used in the future if Lahore ever decides to run a circular/commuter railway. Kot Lakhpat, Mughulpura, Lahore Cantt are other stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

At Haripur,Hazara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kasur Station. Punjab.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chaman Railway Station, 1895

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Expedition

A moving picture that can only created by nature.


----------



## ghazi52

Railway station. Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Train station in what's known now as Islamabad, called "Margalla" . nobody knew where Margalla Station even was...even people in Islamabad didn't know it existed. Even I didn't know it existed until a few year ago, when they restarted scheduled trains from there.

Nowadays, the station has quite a bit of traffic...especially since they started Islamabad Express and Green Line Express trains...and it's gotten a little facelift too. Before 2010, this station was practically dead.






The intention was to extend the railway to first Murree and then Muzaffarabad. So they started off with a 6 kilometer branch line off the main Karachi-Peshawar Line...and that's basically as far as they got since the 70s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804637133386448896


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Abdul Hakim Railway Station, Distt Khanewal Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Railway Station 1886

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chaman Railway Station, 1895

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Railway station in fog

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Sachin

Like this Thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Recent Pics From Balochistan





























_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822152531455381504

Reactions: Like Like:

7


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Railway RGE-20-5102 locomotive arriving at Kolpur Station (Rohri-Chaman Line) 











Quetta Station
_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

At Quetta, Balochistan

Recent Pic








Track Towards Quetta, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

NWR Nowshera in 40s
Courtesy : Fibis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Golra Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Some of these stations and the travels are almost like time travel if you take the trip. Preserved old style railway stations
not sure if all of it is good or bad but certainly gives you a different feeling viewing the images as if you have travelled 100-140 years back in time.

Hopefully for future we can introduce universal style / upgrades to all stations

Only have few memories of travel on train these are certainly recommended for folks who wish to see Pakistan beyond the few urban cities we all know about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sputnik

ghazi52 said:


> At Quetta, Balochistan
> 
> Recent Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Track Towards Quetta, Balochistan


Nice click. I thought Baloochistan is hot and desert area.


----------



## Ultima Thule

sputnik said:


> Nice click. I thought Baloochistan is hot and desert area.


In summer extremely hot and in winter extremely chilly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shela Bagh Station, Balochistan






_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

ghazi52 said:


> *.
> .
> unknown place - surrounding looks like northern punjab or kpk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> * Karachi cantt
> 
> *


Dysmal abysmal and shameful


----------



## marbella

Need some panoramic trains like glacier express or steam-train hotel.
That may add ''four moon'' to tourism.


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Kot Radha Kishan Railway Station on Lahore-Sahiwal section,
















Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique would inaugurate the multi million rupee project for a new railway station at Raiwind on Saturday.

The preparations for foundation stone laying ceremony of the model railway station are finalized and the encroachments from the sides of proposed station site have been removed.

A map of the model railway station was installed at the site, a trade center would also be constructed on land of railways.

The new railway station at Raiwind would facilitate thousands of the devotees who come to attend congregation of Tablighi Jammat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mach Railway Station, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Okara Railway Station U/C*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Full view of Rawalpindi Railway Station c.1930s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Renovated platform of Drigh road station , Karachi*







Tezgam Express Video. This is New GE Locomotives received recently. It is hauling 17 Coaches of may be a new set of Carriages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Somewhere on Balochistan





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Spezand Railway Station





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Koh E Taftan Railway Station, Taftan, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

At Islamabad Railway Station


Hyderabad Railway station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Golra Railway Station, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pass Steam Safari, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryadravida_exmuslim

ghazi52 said:


> ...........................................
> 
> The Dining Car ...Recent times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> .
> .
> .



Are the coaches not connected by doors? Or only some trains are?
Sorry if someone already asked this. I'm only half way the thread.


----------



## aryadravida_exmuslim

Okay, no one asked it.

And I can see many trains aren't.
Are there trains with connected coaches?


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi











Shalimar Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A new waiting-room at Multan Railway Station* providing better facility to the visiting passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi to Faisalabad - Railway Journey on Karakorum Express - Pakistan Railways (Highlights)







My journey on Greenline Express Train - Karachi to Rawalpindi - Bhawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chaklala Railway Station, Rawalpindi 














Railway Station Mankiala in Rawalpindi Division on the evening of 15-04-2017, 13-UP Awam express lead by ZCU-20 6421 took a stop for cross over, just as train stops within a minute ZCU-20 6422 dashes down the track with 108-DN Islamabad express.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

BOLAN PASS, BALUCHISTAN 







Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

keamari 













karachi city station 





__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Drigh road station Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi cantonment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Station 







Aerial view of Lahore Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi





















Kot Addu
















Tezgam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This station (below) is called “Aab-i Gum” meaning Lost Water in urdu. Natural Water used to travel over ground and then somehow go underground, hence the name Aab-i Gum. There is a famous urdu book “Aab-i Gum” by Mushtaq Ahmed Yousafi named after this place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Railway Station


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Railway Station
__________________


----------



## ghazi52

Boarding a train in the pouring rain..Today.


----------



## ghazi52

Multan


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore.


----------



## Deidara

There is Mcdonald's at Lahore railway station.


----------



## ghazi52

Changa Manga, Punjab



Deidara said:


> There is Mcdonald's at Lahore railway station.


----------



## Deidara

ghazi52 said:


> Changa Manga, Punjab


yea that one.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi cantonment railway station.








Chaklala Railway Station, Rawalpindi.


----------



## ghazi52

Ariel view of Quetta Railway Station

By Hydaspes Lightbox


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Secret Service

ghazi52 said:


>



any pictures of Kan mehterzai railway station ? oldest station in pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

secretservice said:


> any pictures of Kan mehterzai railway station ? oldest station in pakistan



*The Unique Architecture Along ZVR*




Kan Mehtarzai station building


The most remarkable and picturesque feature on this line is the architecture: the mud-plastered station buildings with their tower like structures and sun rooms. The Photo above shows the building of *Kan Mehtarzi*. Once again an excerpt from 'Breakfast at Kan Mehtarzai' goes like this:

On the ZVR, the cutest things on the entire pre-partition North Western Railway are the darling station buildings. I have not seen them duplicated anywhere else in Pakistan. They are, with only a couple of exceptions, all mud-plastered; they come with a pitched roof and, to one side, a neat octagonal tower-like structure with a conical roof. This was the ticket window. But only for those who cared to pay fare, for most travellers on this line considered it their birthright to go free. Indeed, that was one of the reasons for the line's untimely demise.

The following scan is of the actual running time table of Zhob-Bostan section as published by the North Western (later Pakistan) Railway in Winter. Please note the column called 'Actual miles Fort Sandeman' as well as the 'Height Above Sea Level' column which is given in feet. You can see Kan Mehtarzai listed at 7221 feet altitude.

_Note: Fort Sandeman is the old name for Zhob._




Zhob Valley Railway timetable, 1944. Scan by Ajai Banerji.

The timetable of Zhob-Bostan route of 1944 in following words:

Bostan-Khanai was mixed gauge until BG was removed after 1942. At this time a mixed train ran twice a week in both directions. 499 left Bostan at 15.55 on Mon/Fri reaching Fort Sandeman at 11.55 the next day. The reverse train 500 left FS at 18.05 on Tue/Sat reaching Bostan at 13.15 the next day. These trains had stops of about an hour at Hindubagh and Qila Saifullah.


*Where are the Locomotives of the ZVR?*

Six locomotives were used on Zhob Valley Railway during its 60 years of operation.














Snow clad landscape of Kan Mehtarzai - a desolate and abandoned place now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

ghazi52 said:


> *The Unique Architecture Along ZVR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kan Mehtarzai station building
> 
> 
> The most remarkable and picturesque feature on this line is the architecture: the mud-plastered station buildings with their tower like structures and sun rooms. The Photo above shows the building of *Kan Mehtarzi*. Once again an excerpt from 'Breakfast at Kan Mehtarzai' goes like this:
> 
> On the ZVR, the cutest things on the entire pre-partition North Western Railway are the darling station buildings. I have not seen them duplicated anywhere else in Pakistan. They are, with only a couple of exceptions, all mud-plastered; they come with a pitched roof and, to one side, a neat octagonal tower-like structure with a conical roof. This was the ticket window. But only for those who cared to pay fare, for most travellers on this line considered it their birthright to go free. Indeed, that was one of the reasons for the line's untimely demise.
> 
> The following scan is of the actual running time table of Zhob-Bostan section as published by the North Western (later Pakistan) Railway in Winter. Please note the column called 'Actual miles Fort Sandeman' as well as the 'Height Above Sea Level' column which is given in feet. You can see Kan Mehtarzai listed at 7221 feet altitude.
> 
> _Note: Fort Sandeman is the old name for Zhob._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zhob Valley Railway timetable, 1944. Scan by Ajai Banerji.
> 
> The timetable of Zhob-Bostan route of 1944 in following words:
> 
> Bostan-Khanai was mixed gauge until BG was removed after 1942. At this time a mixed train ran twice a week in both directions. 499 left Bostan at 15.55 on Mon/Fri reaching Fort Sandeman at 11.55 the next day. The reverse train 500 left FS at 18.05 on Tue/Sat reaching Bostan at 13.15 the next day. These trains had stops of about an hour at Hindubagh and Qila Saifullah.
> 
> 
> *Where are the Locomotives of the ZVR?*
> 
> Six locomotives were used on Zhob Valley Railway during its 60 years of operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow clad landscape of Kan Mehtarzai - a desolate and abandoned place now



excellent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cantt Station Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

President Mammnon this morning suddenly decided to travel to Lahore from Pindi by train.He took the morning Subuk Rafter Rail Car. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Trains in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rahim Yar Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Railway Saloon of Lord Mountbatten; the last viceroy of India at the Railway Museum in Golra Sharif;near Islamabad 






















Trains of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*14th August 1960 Korangi Railway Station. KRC.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Railways adds 55 computerised locomotives to its fleet*

ISLAMABAD - The Ministry of Railway has announced that the US-made 55 computerised locomotives, with 4,000 horsepower, have become part of fleet of Pakistan Railways locomotives.

Railway Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique congratulated Pakistan Railways CEO Javed Anwar, AGM Mechanical Nasarullah Babar, administration and employees on this occasion and said that these up-to-date engines are earning hands of Pakistan Railways, said a press release issued here on Thursday.

The minister further said that in second phase 20 special engines will be bought for passenger train in Bolan section. They will help in accumulating profit of emerging contemporary Pakistan Railways, he said. This national organisation will serve industrial and business sector in a better way and will play its role in improving the country’s economy, he said.

Saad said that procurement of dynamics brake engines for mountainous areas will be completed in the end of next year. He said that Pakistan Railways very much understands the requirements of locomotives in future and in this concern proper planning has been done.

For fulfilling the requirements of modern engines till 2025, PC-I for procurement of 300 engines has been sent to the Planning Commission. He said that after World War-II, for the first time revolutionary changes have been brought in Pakistan Railways. The foundation for modern railways has been laid down, he added.


http://nation.com.pk/business/18-Aug...s-to-its-fleet


----------



## ghazi52

"Eagle" Engine of the North Western Railway in Lahore station c.1930's..


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi City


----------



## ghazi52

Cantt Station Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

Trains around Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore.














*Multan Cantonment Railway Station.
*

Pics taken today. Neat and clean interior.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta.


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi to Faisalabad - Railway Journey on Karakorum Express - Pakistan Railways (Highlights)*


*



*


----------



## maxpayne

Good to see our Railway improving day by day!
I remember days when my 28 hours journey took 42 hours due to 2 times engine failure


----------



## ghazi52

All set to start Kohat Express later this month. Coaches are ready.

Train Route: Rawalpindi -- Kohat.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sibbi Railway Station U/C.*

Finishing work underway. PR plans to open Sibbi - Harnai Section in 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Cantonment station under renovation and track rebuilt. Taken back in November. You can still see the narrow gauge line...this went from Kohat all the way to Thal via Hangu.


----------



## HAIDER

i love Pakistan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Attock Khurd


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*1910s:* Wazirabad Railway Junction Junction station for Jannu Tawi, Sialkot & Lyallpur. Wazirabad was built by General Avitable, an Italian in the service of Ramjit Singh, The Sikh ruler. Wazirabad is noted for the manufacture of cutlery, steel & brass wares etc.






Wazirabad Junction shed with SPS class 4-4-0 no.2970 being readied for departure from the shed on a train to Malakwal.


----------



## ghazi52

*Multan Cantonment Railway Station.*


----------



## ghazi52

Early Morning view of Multan Railway Station.







16Dn Karachi Express standing at Rohri jn
Time : 04:59 am


----------



## ghazi52

Attock Kurd Railway station one of the most beautiful Railway station.


----------



## ghazi52

Narowal Railway Station U/C. Taking final shape.


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat. KPK


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Railway Station New Building U/C.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Okara Railway Station*

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Coal Train For Sahiwal Coal Power Project at Sahiwal Railway Station
*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Multan Railway Station .


----------



## ghazi52

*The highest railway station in Pakistan, Kan Mehtarzai Railway Station in late 1970's*

Kan Mehtarzai railway station is a disused railway station located in the Balochistan . It is on Zhob Valley Railway, the former narrow-gauge line between Bostan and Zhob, 16 miles west of Muslim Bagh. At 2224 meters above sea level, it was the highest railway station in Pakistan until service was discontinued in 1986.

Kan Mehtarzai; The place in present time is just another unknown small towns and villages scattered in some of the most remotely located places in Pakistan. But in the beginning of the 20th century, Kan Mehtarzai figured out very high for the British when Chromate deposits were discovered in an area located between the Muslimbagh and Kan Mehtarzai in the district of Kila Saifullah as far back as in 1901.

The discovery made the British to lay a railway line between Quetta and Muslimbagh (then called Hindubagh). The work on the railway line commenced in 1916 from a place called Khanai, located some 30 kilometres north of Quetta, and completed in 1921 for train traffic up to Muslimbagh. In 1927, the Muslimbagh to Qila Saifullah section was opened and finally the section up to Zhob was opened in 1929. The total length of the railway section was around 294 kilometres and had eleven railways stations including the Kan Mehtarzai.

The place between Kuchlag and Muslimbagh became the highest railway station of Asia of its time, located at a height of 2,224 metres (7,295 feet). The railway station was part of the the Zhob Valley Railway (ZVR). This once the longest narrow gauge railway system of the Indian Subcontinent, served the British and the Balochistan Chrome Ore Company, which incidentally laid this railway line, well for years as it help extract millions of tons of raw chromate and subsequently ship to England through Karachi port. These mines still continue to produce some 300-500 tons of raw chromite daily, which is being exported to many countries, China being its biggest importer.

Today, the dilapidated mud plastered Kan Mehtarzai railway station is a desolate and a rather quiet place, as no longer those small narrow gauge engine hauls passenger and good bogies on this once very active railways of the Indo-Pak subcontinent. No more is there the hustle and bustle of miners, British soldiers and traders and the locals. Nor there is the aroma of typical Balochi cuisines like sajji that once may have been sold here. The last goods train that honked its horn and halted at this one of the highest railway stations of Asia was way back in 1986, the passenger section of the train was done away with a year earlier in 1985. Thereafter, finally the days of narrow gauge came to an end due to wearing out of the narrow gauge engines and bogies. There is nothing much left of the narrow gauge railway tracks as most of it had succumbed to pilferage and theft.

Photo Courtesy: www.internationalsteam.co.uk


----------



## ghazi52

Multan Railway Station


----------



## ghazi52

Station Master's office at the Kan Mehtarzai railway station, the highest railway station in Pakistan in late 1970's.







It is on Zhob Valley Railway, the former narrow-gauge line between Bostan and Zhob, 16 miles west of Muslim Bagh. At 2224 meters above sea level, it was the highest railway station in Pakistan until service was discontinued in 1986.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Cantt. Railway station







Old days






Background Afghan transit


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Railway Station Kolpur Bolan, Balochistan








Attock Bridge


----------



## ghazi52

*Railway Station Kaliam Awan*







ZCU20 Serial 6423 on the lead for 6DN Greenline as seen here crossing Kaliam Awan at 1477 Km mark. almost entire station is under the shadow of banyan tree, both sides of track have one banyan tree of same magnitude exactly opposite to each other, shot on 17-03-2018


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

*Kan Mehtarzai Railway Station* in late 1970's






Kan Mehtarzai railway station is a disused railway station located in the Balochistan . It is on Zhob Valley Railway, the former narrow-gauge line between Bostan and Zhob, 16 miles west of Muslim Bagh. At 2224 meters above sea level, it was the highest railway station in Pakistan until service was discontinued in 1986.


The discovery made the British to lay a railway line between Quetta and Muslimbagh (then called Hindubagh). The work on the railway line commenced in 1916 from a place called Khanai, located some 30 kilometres north of Quetta, and completed in 1921 for train traffic up to Muslimbagh. In 1927, the Muslimbagh to Qila Saifullah section was opened and finally the section up to Zhob was opened in 1929. The total length of the railway section was around 294 kilometres and had eleven railways stations including the Kan Mehtarzai.

The place between Kuchlag and Muslimbagh became the highest railway station of Asia of its time, located at a height of 2,224 metres (7,295 feet). The railway station was part of the the Zhob Valley Railway (ZVR). This once the longest narrow gauge railway system of the Indian Subcontinent, served the British and the Balochistan Chrome Ore Company, which incidentally laid this railway line, well for years as it help extract millions of tons of raw chromate and subsequently ship to England through Karachi port. These mines still continue to produce some 300-500 tons of raw chromite daily, which is being exported to many countries, China being its biggest importer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

People waiting for their trains at Karachi Railway Station.


----------



## Maxpane

Trust on railway is back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Yusaf wala station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today... Lahore






Rawalpindi railway station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sanzala Railway Station.. Chaman line Balochistan c.1895..


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Railway Station*

New building getting final touches.







*Sibbi Junction Railway Rehabilitation.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1920






1930s: Outside View of Railway Station 







1930


----------



## ghazi52

*RAILWAY STATION KASUR (PUNJAB)*







Kasur, land of Bulleh Shah, is just located at the distance of 55 km from Lahore via Ferozepur Road, adjacent on the north of Lahore. There is also an important border post, Ganda Singh Wala, with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Raiwind Junction Railway Station U/C (March, 2018).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The upgraded station "Yousaf Wala" near Sahiwal Coal Power Plant having vast yard for coal trains.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Upgradation of Narowal Railway Station


----------



## ghazi52

*Railway Journey on Karakorum Express*


----------



## ghazi52

Upgraded Okara Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

at night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Station.............


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi cantonment railway station.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railways - Train race at Shahdra*


----------



## ghazi52

The upgraded Railway station "Yousaf Wala"


----------



## ghazi52

The snow clad Sheila Bagh Station


----------



## ghazi52

People waiting for their trains at Karachi Railway Station.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi


----------



## ghazi52

Traveling Pakistan By Train Dera Ghazi Khan Punjab To Jacobabad Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Snow White!
Kolpur Railway Station near Quetta, Balochistan. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hirok* station ,a remote place in Balochistan province is the only area around a hundred square kms ,where clean drinking water is available. These kids travel from their homes and cover almost 5 to 10 kms to reach here and fetch water in plastic cans and drums and carry a heavy load on their fragile shoulders.








Taftan Border Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> *Hirok* station ,a remote place in Balochistan province is the only area around a hundred square kms ,where clean drinking water is available. These kids travel from their homes and cover almost 5 to 10 kms to reach here and fetch water in plastic cans and drums and carry a heavy load on their fragile shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taftan Border Railway Station


That's very shameful, I'm honestly ashamed.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakhtoon yum said:


> That's very shameful, I'm honestly ashamed.



It is also noteworthy that the water source is not natural but only is supplied by trains from a relatively large station, nearby and filled in underground tanks. Sometime when the trains do not bring water it makes life more miserable for the people of the area and specially of these kids.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> It is also noteworthy that the water source is not natural but only is supplied by trains from a relatively large station, nearby and filled in underground tanks. Sometime when the trains do not bring water it makes life more miserable for the people of the area and specially of these kids.


How hard would it be for the government to build pipelines and have a few industrial wells? This is honestly sick


----------



## ghazi52

Pakhtoon yum said:


> How hard would it be for the government to build pipelines and have a few industrial wells? This is honestly sick



Remote and water level way down. No contractor goes there. Sardars took all the money allocated for Public Works projects. On paper there are hundred projects completed.. Ex-FATA has lot of areas which was fed by Railway till 1980.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Remote and water level way down. No contractor goes there. Sardars took all the money allocated for Public Works projects. On paper there are hundred projects completed.. Ex-FATA has lot of areas which was fed by Railway till 1980.


We are going no where unless we detribalize our nation. Balochistan with it's small and spread out population needs to be relocated to large cities. That is the most cheap and easy way to fix that province. Make new streets in cities and provide small companies grants to provide these relocated folks work. Like taxi companies etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

Pakhtoon yum said:


> That's very shameful, I'm honestly ashamed.


If u r then trust me sir.... U havent heard the real stories.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

AsifIjaz said:


> If u r then trust me sir.... U havent heard the real stories.


Like?


----------



## AsifIjaz

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Like?


Like pond being used for water by animals as well as the rayas of sardar...
Like..
A dental assistant running the dental clinics in pasni and surrounding areas
And
Like a shepard herding 300 sheeps of sardar at 10 rs per sheep per month with all deaths and injuries going to his account.. Thus his family is in debt of sardar indefinitely. 
Etc etc


----------



## PakSword

Pakhtoon yum said:


> How hard would it be for the government to build pipelines and have a few industrial wells? This is honestly sick


Pipelines have been constructed before in some areas.. but these pipelines are either stolen, or water is stolen from them midway..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

PakSword said:


> Pipelines have been constructed before in some areas.. but these pipelines are either stolen, or water is stolen from them midway..


I still think these people should be moved to large cities like Quetta or have new cities made with this population. Pakistan isnt developed enough to deal with a small, spread out population like this.



AsifIjaz said:


> Like pond being used for water by animals as well as the rayas of sardar...
> Like..
> A dental assistant running the dental clinics in pasni and surrounding areas
> And
> Like a shepard herding 300 sheeps of sardar at 10 rs per sheep per month with all deaths and injuries going to his account.. Thus his family is in debt of sardar indefinitely.
> Etc etc


What I just said is the most cheapest and beneficial method to dealing with these problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

Pakhtoon yum said:


> I still think these people should be moved to large cities like Quetta or have new cities made with this population. Pakistan isnt developed enough to deal with a small, spread out population like this.
> 
> 
> What I just said is the most cheapest and beneficial method to dealing with these problems.


U cant make these people leave their land. Its not the people who nees convincing its the sardars.
Secondly quetta like other major cities is already over crowded and needs people to move out rather than move in. Hence more urbanization is not sustainable. 
The only long term solution is to make the 100 + small dams that were supposed to be made every where in balochistan.
They would not only provide water for irrigation and drinking but over time these would drastically improve the underground water level as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

AsifIjaz said:


> U cant make these people leave their land. Its not the people who nees convincing its the sardars.
> Secondly quetta like other major cities is already over crowded and needs people to move out rather than move in. Hence more urbanization is not sustainable.
> The only long term solution is to make the 100 + small dams that were supposed to be made every where in balochistan.
> They would not only provide water for irrigation and drinking but over time these would drastically improve the underground water level as well.


That works too.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Can't


----------



## ghazi52

Old














New


----------



## ghazi52

This thread is for 
*Railway Stations in Pakistan*


----------



## ghazi52

KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cantt Station, Karachi

Photo credit: S.M.Rafiq Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Raiwind Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Mirpur Khas Station at night






Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kolhapur , Quetta Balochistan

2nd Mar 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1940












1920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Station On Lahore To Karachi Railway Line c.1938

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Cantonment railway station*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ismaili, Railway Station.
on the way to Nuk Kandi..
Balochistan, Pakistan
Pc : Roadies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Cantt Station Karachi in 1940's:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Cantonment railway station*


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Railway Station New Look & Karakoram Express Arrival*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dina City Railway Bridge! — in Dina railway station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahawalpur Railway Station New Building U/C.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Raiwind Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Raiwind Railway Station




Pakistan Railways is frozen in time.

Why a newly constructed railway station has to be given an old look and why all railway station has to look alike with all this 200 year old tacky fake colonial/Mughal mix or rather distorted colonial architecture. 

A modern look of Pakistan Railways begins with giving a modern, neat and clean look to the railway stations as well.

This is an obscure and dated policy of PR...need to embrace modernity and stop being frozen in time.

Lahore Airport was given an old Mughal look and was a disaster, the most hideous and tacky building planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nawaz Sharif Likes these structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Nawaz Sharif Likes these structure.




Nawaz Sharif is done and dusted...think Nawaz Sharif like minded Patwaris are still in the PR, and the mindset remains the same...the darbari style and with all the abysmal taste and aesthetics.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Snow falling at bolan pass Kolpur Railway Station





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1970s: Quetta - Karachi Bolan Express






..

1930s: A View of Lalamusa Railways Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1895: Gulistan Station, at entrance to Khojak Tunnel, Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sanzala Railway Station #Quetta Chaman line Baluchistan c.1895
Courtesy : Yasir






Kojak Tunnel in 1926

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

. 1909: Scene at Jhelum Railway Station







.
. 1904: Railway Station, Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1913: Chani Goth Station,Bahawalpur Division ... No more







1907: Railway Quarters, Samasatta - Bahawalpur ... Still busy junction


----------



## ghazi52

A train arrives Karachi Cantt Station (via Lahore) in 1948:


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1930-40s: Landi Khana Railway Station - Torkham

Landi Khana was a railway station near the Pakistani town of Torkham, on the Pakistan-Afghanistan border. It was established on 23 April 1926 during British rule. The railway connecting the station to nearby Landi Kotal was closed on 15 December 1932 on Afghan government requests.


----------



## ghazi52

1910s: Railway Junction - Lodhran
In Colonial Period, mostly Railway Station/Junction boards was written in 4 languages with respective scripts ie. English, Hindi, Urdu, Gurmukhi









1910s: Wazirabad Railway Junction
Junction station for Jannu Tawi, Sialkot & Lyallpur. Wazirabad was built by General Avitable, an Italian in the service of Ranjit Singh, The Sikh ruler. Wazirabad is noted for the manufacture of cutlery, steel & brass wares etc








1910s: View of Railway Station Lyallpur (now Faisalabad)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sheikh Wasil is a railway station on Quetta - Taftan Railroad (an hour drive southwest of Quetta): it's a great place to witness the architecture of last century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1930
Most probable.....this can be a Samasatta.....even today our railway station presents the same picture as we witnessed in this picture of 1930....nothing changed in the railway stations....yes people do changed their costumes.








1908: Locomotive Shed at Wazirabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1930-40s: A View at Railway Station - Samasatta - Bahawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Cantonment railway station*
1920
















Now









It was earlier known as Frere Street Station. Construction of the station began in 1896 and was completed in 1898 at a total cost of Rs. 80,000. The present building of Karachi Cantt station has been declared a protected heritage site by the Government of Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Attock-khurd Railway Station & Track

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lalamusa Railways Station in 1930s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1921: Train at Kachh Railway Station

Kachh station( Ziarat ) bordering Harnai and Pishin..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Railway Station in 1970's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Malir Railway Station Karachi in 1920's:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1919: Samsatta Railway Station - Bahawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

. 1890s: Gulistan Railway Station - Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chhanga Manga in 1930's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

some amazing vintage pics bro, Great share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> some amazing vintage pics bro, Great share



Thanks Bro. God bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahawalpur Railway Station Upgradation and Expansion Completed.


































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1900s:
Campbellpur (now Attock) Railway Junction.....






Pindi Station 1925

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Atttock kurd, Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bolan, Baluchistan,
RAILWAY Track between Quetta to Sibbi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Daniel Shah -

When I started the tour of the country, I made the program to see the places that are hidden on our currency notes.

This search took me to places I never thought of, and where I don't even have to go. This journey to me in the southern part of Pakistan from the forgotten tunnels near pak afghan border. In the northern part of the north, it took up to the high mountains.

This journey took me to a 113 kilometer far away from the west of quetta. A Memorial of the past was made of our 113 rupee note (which is now closed).

There is a town named *Sheila Bagh *in front of this tunnel.

During the great game between Britain and Russia, both the powers wanted to spread their power in Central Asia and to be occupied by natural resources in the region. The British Raj in India, in the late 19th century, in Central Asia of Russia. The spreading power was started to be upset.

Fear that Russian can enter this region through Kandahar from Afghanistan, British decided to lay the net of railway trains till Kandahar, so that they could send their troops there to compete with the Russian forces. For this purpose, British had to pass the famous 2290 meter high drہʾ Kojak, which is the passing of army, traders and fạtḥwں for centuries.

The tunnel was built between 1888 and 1891, and the tunnel was named as the Kojaḵ tunnel in the name of the same stripes.

The Railway party cross the tunnel while passing by Quetta, and then goes straight to the border of Pak Afghan's border. British could not go beyond it.

In front of the tunnel, a small tablet is installed on which its name and its construction is a period of 1939.8 meters. This place is located at the height of 1939.8 meters from the surface of the city of Shela garden. Sheila is a pashto word which means one Seasonal Mountain and garden shows that garden is the meaning.

By taking the Sheila Bagh, many local stories are famous, but none of them can be confirmed, but the local people claim their firm claims. The first of them is that the name of the area is a dancer named Sheila. It is placed on the construction work of the Kojak tunnel, the heart of workers who worked hard for hard work.

Another scary story is that the chief engineer of the construction project of this tunnel committed suicide before he completed his masterpiece.

No one knows why. Railway Station was built later at shela bagh's place. Those who have seen the movie, Moore, nominated for Oscar from Pakistan last year, in some scenes of this movie. Must have seen this station.

In an old picture of the tunnel, two towers can be seen at the interior of the tunnel, which were made to land in the earthquake in 1935 State Bank of Pakistan recognized this perfection of engineering and in 1976 The Picture was sealed on the note of five rupees which kept this note till 2005

In Note, the east area of the tunnel has been shown and it is a reminder how the Kojak tunnel played its role as an important centre in the subcontinent's political politics in a period.




























Station....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sher Shah station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Shela Bagh Railway Station & Tunnel after renovation.


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Station Railway Track Today!
Snow Fall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KP







Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta








Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Near Malir Railway Station
in 1920's:


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1900s: A scene at Railway Station Peshawar








/

1930s: A View of Nowshera Railway Station


----------



## ghazi52

Quiad abad Railway Station


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Station



*Pakistan Railway Academy, Lahore
*


----------



## ghazi52

Khushab Railway Station


----------



## ghazi52

Gujranwala Railway Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pindi


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Station


----------



## ghazi52

Shalimar Express









Bahuddin Zakaria Express at Rohri Station.




Rohri Junction railway station


----------



## Zephyrus

some shots of pindi


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderabad Station , A city located in the Sindh province of Pakistan....
Jan 2020


----------



## ghazi52

Railway Station Chichoki Mallian









Railway Station Badami Bagh








Railway Bell Of British Era 1907, Qila Gujar Singh, Lahore
















....
Locomotive Of 1908 (British Era), Qila Gujar Singh, Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi City Station 1962


----------



## ghazi52

1922 : Rawalpindi Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Cantt railway workshop 1902


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Railway..


----------



## ghazi52

Bolachistan..... Dalbandin














..

Near Bolan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Attock Khurd Railway Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-E-abad khushab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1910s: Wazirabad Railway Junction

Junction station for Jannu Tawi, Sialkot & Lyallpur. Wazirabad was built by General Avitable, an Italian in the service of Ramjit Singh, The Sikh ruler. Wazirabad is noted for the manufacture of cutlery, steel & brass wares etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ismaili Station, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore, June 2020


----------



## ghazi52

Dadu Station

























Kohat, KP









Daharki railway station
Pic Credit: Hassaan Ahmad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*1st Train arrived at Margalla Railway Station* Islamabad* in 1979*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1900's
Quetta Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sher Shah Railway station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Last Railway Station of Pakistan, Havelian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sangla Hills

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Narowal Railway station, Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Railway Station, Jhelum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

* THE RISE AND FALL OF A RAILWAY JUNCTION*

Khurshid Ahmad Khan Marwat
31 Jul 2020

 






A steam locomotive moves along the far end of Lakki Station, November 1978 


The famous Trans-Indus Railway line was constructed by the British in 1913 to provide safe and quicker transport to their military personnel beyond the natural boundary of River Indus and deep inside the unpredictable terrain of the formidable Pakhtuns. Initially owned by the North Western Railway (NWR) of Britain, it was locally known as the Mari Indus Railway and its initial run from Daud Khel in Mianwali district, Punjab till Lakki Marwat in Bannu, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was 92 kilometres. It was the first-ever narrow-gauge track — two feet and six inches — in the region.

This “chhoti rail” [small rail] as it was called, started from the outskirts of a big military depot near Mari Indus Station and halted at Lakki Marwat Junction and was soon extended up to the important garrison towns of Bannu and Tank.

This engineering spectacle was, however, unceremoniously done away with by Pakistan Railways in 1995. Many whistle-blowing steam locomotives had negotiated its curved lines for 82 years. These aesthetically beautiful engines were either manufactured at Glasgow or in Germany and were meticulously maintained by the railway engineers for almost a century.

Many youngsters today don’t know as to why the British laid such extensive railway lines in far-flung areas of the Subcontinent and, that too, at a time when even common bitumen roads were nonexistent in this area. The colonial masters of undivided India not only had grand ambitions to expand their empire deep into the Afghan territories, but also wanted to stem a constant threat from the north-western tribesmen. So, they used their technological superiority in putting together ambitious railway projects to connect their frontier strongholds via rail to safer military hubs in the mainland.

It’s astonishing that all of this happened more than a 100 years ago, whereas the current road connectivity in the entire expanse of Lakki Marwat is in absolute tatters. The strategic importance of this landscape has, in fact, increased over the years but, sadly, the southern region of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is now worse off in terms of routes connectivity than what it was almost a century ago under British rule.

A century ago, the now forgotten Lakki Marwat train station was a strategic stop in the vast network of railway lines laid by the British. It’s a historical asset that needs to be saved from negligence and plunderers

I was lucky to have undertaken a return journey on this railway track in 1982. I was very young then, but can easily evoke the memory of that rail plying on those lonely tracks in a vast sandy expanse, with the ambling gait of a mare. The chhoti rail started from Mari Indus in Punjab and crossed the mighty Indus via the historical dual-purpose iron bridge of Kalabagh. After passing through Kamar Mashani, Trag and Isa Khel, it reached the dual-purpose Gambila River Bridge at Darra Tang. From here onwards, the sandy plains of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and the fun part of the journey started.





Lakki Station as it stands now; The inset shows the station as it was 31 years ago | Railway Archives


Many enterprising youngsters disembarked and started to run along the train until their own steam ran out. Since there were no lavatories in any of the four train compartments, some daring passengers also answered nature’s call on the sides of the track and managed to hop on board again. The speed of the chhoti rail was purposely kept slow as was the common routine. The train transited through Thanedar Wala, Wanda Arsala and eventually reached Lakki Marwat Junction.

In later years, whenever I visited my village, I always satiated my nostalgic cravings by visiting Lakki Station. To this day, despite all sorts of neglect, the fort-shaped, symmetrical building of the station still stands tall. Back then, it was at a little distance from the municipality, but now it has been completely surrounded by the growing town.

Being a small and conservative town, Lakki Marwat had no proper eateries until the late 1990s. Therefore, for a long period, even after the closure of the railway service, the station’s canteen remained popular for its affordable, delicious food. Its famed custard was one of the few luxuries available to the locals, and a must-have for any visitor from out of town. I still remember munching on the cake chunks hidden inside that delectable custard. However, once this rail line was formally closed, the state conveniently forgot its stations.

Since then, the sturdy colonial-era infrastructure and façade of the Lakki Station has steadily decayed. But the turrets on both corners of the main station are still fully intact, and so is the signature British-era, brown water tank used for filling the engines, etc. This water tower has beautiful Gothic supports to mitigate the effects of occasional earthquakes.





The station’s Gothic-style water tank | Dil Nawaz Khan


A glance at the various structures of this station is a reminder of how thorough and professional the British were as they considered every minor detail well in advance. On the contrary, looking at the obvious indifference of Pakistan Railways towards these vital assets, many ungrateful local thugs have started to steal its rusted tracks in broad daylight. When a few worried locals complained to the state to save this heritage from vandalism, Pakistan Railways responded in its own strange way and auctioned off these priceless railway tracks for peanuts before the start of the 21st century, to get rid of the issue once and for all.

For someone who has seen this railway line operational, I had tears in my eyes when I saw the famous Gambila Bridge of Darra Tang in its current truncated shape. The dismantled and stolen iron from the tracks was presumably sold to the steel foundries of Punjab, as if the British had laid down this raw material as a gift for Pakistani factories a century ago. Even when the Gambila Bridge was operational and was used by trains and vehicles alike, its maintenance was always a bone of contention between the Highways Department and the Railway Department. Presently, most of the iron part of Gambila Bridge is still there, as the clueless contractors probably didn’t have the wherewithal to dismantle it. Additionally, a few metres of derelict tracks may also exist here and there, covered by sand. However, the precious land of those removed tracks, which passed inside Lakki town, has already been conveniently gobbled by powerful locals for constructing private properties.

If Pakistan Railways can commendably preserve its Golra Railway Station and convert it into a museum, then why did it fail to do so with this century-old railway line with its beautiful colonial structures? At a bare minimum, they could have sanctioned a fortnightly or a monthly safari train for adventurous people. Many would have loved to travel in small wooden compartments, pulled by a quixotic engine, and experience a scene akin to those in black and white classic Westerns.





The Gambila Bridge at Dara Tang | Dil Nawaz Khan


Currently, in addition to the disappearance of the entire length of tracks, both the stops at Thanedar Wala and Wanda Arsala have also been leveled to the ground, and the entire tract is now privately cultivated to grow seasonal crops. However, the main building of Lakki Marwat Junction is still standing against all odds. It is being used by the personnel of Lakki Police under an unknown arrangement, but most of the rooms in the main building seem to be intact.

Efforts should be made to conserve structures such as the Lakki Marwat Station. Wherever possible, Pakistan Railways must convert them either into small museums, commercial rest houses or restaurants. Like any civilised society, we must look after our historical assets. Absence of swift damage control will lead to the razing of these surviving remnants of the once great Trans-Indus Railway and also open the way for other illegal usage of precious state land.

_The writer is a civil servant_

_Published in Dawn, EOS, July 31st, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Before and After

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Narowal Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Inside Lahore Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Okara Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Attock Kurd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hasanabdal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Abad near Jacobabad city., Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Railway Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1932 Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

1924 Landikotal, KP


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Okara Station




Newly constructed railway station need to have a modern look instead of this 200 year old colonial, mix of Mughal and colonial look, it is like giving all the credits to Britishers...check all the railway infra is constructed by the Raj and Pakistan did nothing after independence kind of false vibes.

And a modern steel and glass building will give the message of Pakistan Railway modernizing and not frozen in times, just the narrative we get these days.

And newly constructed stations have to look new...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1919 : .... Samsatta Railway Station - Bahawalpur


----------



## ghazi52

1903 :..... Campbellpur (now Attock) Railway Junction....


----------



## ghazi52

1921: Train at Kachh Railway Station .....
Kach station ( Ziarat ) bordering Harnai and Pishin...


----------



## ghazi52

*Nowshera Railway Station in late 1953. *


----------



## ghazi52

1948 NW RAILWAY PAKISTAN ~ LOCOMOTIVE No1859 - Lahore Station


----------



## ghazi52

1948 Lahore station


----------



## ghazi52

1948 NW RAILWAY PAKISTAN ~ LOCOMOTIVE No5095 - Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

1948 Rawalpindi


----------



## ghazi52

Sargodha Station


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Railway Station


----------



## ghazi52

*The Railway Station At Lahore, Circa 1880.*

Taken By George Craddock In The 1880's, Part Of The Bellew Collection Of Architectural Views.

Lahore, The Capital Of Punjab Province, Is Considered The Cultural Centre Of Pakistan.

Islam Came Here After The Advent Of Mahmud Of Ghazni In 1021 AD, And It Was Subsequently Ruled By A Succession Of Dynasties Of The Delhi Sultanate, Followed By The Mughals, The Sikhs And The British. It Reached Its Apogee Under The Mughals, Known As The Garden City And With Enough Architecture To Rank It With Other Great Mughal Centres Like Delhi, Agra And Fatehpur Sikri.

The British Took Control Of Lahore From The Sikhs In 1849, And Transformed Its Landscape With Railways, Factories And Roads. They Continued The Tradition Of Embellishing It With Architecture, Constructing Some Of The Finer Examples Of Colonial Buildings In The Indo-Islamic-Gothic-Victorian Style Here.

© George Craddock / British Library


----------



## ghazi52

The First Train To Jammu From Sialkot, Circa 1890.

The Jammu–Sialkot Line Was A 43 Km (27 mi) Broad Gauge Branch Of The North Western State Railway From Wazirabad Junction, Punjab, To Jammu, Passing Through The Sialkot Junction.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Railway Station Landikotal, Circa 1928






.


Photograph Of A Railway Engine Stopped At Jamrud Station, At Khyber Pass Circa 1920's.

Tracks Connecting The Jamrud Junction Railway Station To Landi Kotal Via The Khyber Pass Were Completed In November 1925. The Tracks Have Since Fallen Into Disuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shahdadpur , Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

That's the railway station of our Mirpurkhas city of Sindh Pakistan started in 1926.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bolan Pass (after Railway was made), Circa 1880.*

The pass is approximately 60 miles long (100 km) and is at an altitude of 5,880 feet (1,792 metres). Due to its strategic location, the pass has traditionally been used as a gateway to India by traders, invaders and nomadic tribes. The railroad cuts through the pass en route to the Afghanistan frontier.

Photograph of the Bolan Pass from the Macnabb Collection (Col James Henry Erskine Reid): Album of Miscellaneous views, taken in the 1880's. The Bolan Pass is a gap in the central Brahui Mountain Range, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Still resemble to very old British transport era of the subcontinent. Trains and the stations in Pakistan need to be upgraded.


----------



## ghazi52

Sanzal Station, Balochistan. 1890

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A view of waiting area and Booking Office for third class at Lahore Railway Station.
Date: 1913

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nowshera Railway Station, Circa 1940's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Attock Khurd Railway Station and Attock Bridge on River Indus, Punjab. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1960s: Lahore - Quetta of the NWR - Nannar Nala bridge at the beginning of the Bolan Pass - P.S.A. Berridge, coll. Olga Berridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Arrival of Train At Bannu Railway Station, Circa 1936.

The Railroad At Bannu Station Allowed For More Efficient Movement Of Men And Supplies, This Is a Narrow Gauge Railtrack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore, The Capital Of Punjab Province, Is Considered The Cultural Centre Of Pakistan.

Islam Came Here After The Advent Of Mahmud Of Ghazni In 1021 AD, And It Was Subsequently Ruled By A Succession Of Dynasties Of The Delhi Sultanate, Followed By The Mughals, The Sikhs And The British. It Reached Its Apogee Under The Mughals, Known As The Garden City And With Enough Architecture To Rank It With Other Great Mughal Centres Like Delhi, Agra And Fatehpur Sikri.

The British Took Control Of Lahore From The Sikhs In 1849, And Transformed Its Landscape With Railways, Factories And Roads. They Continued The Tradition Of Embellishing It With Architecture, Constructing Some Of The Finer Examples Of Colonial Buildings In The Indo-Islamic-Gothic-Victorian Style Here.

Taken By George Craddock In The 1880's, Part Of The Bellew Collection Of Architectural Views.

© George Craddock / British Library 








*
The Railway Station At Lahore, Circa 1880.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1910's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Railway Station*


----------



## ghazi52

Shahdadpur Railways Station, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

1933

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Arrival of Train At Bannu Railway Station, Circa 1936.

The Railroad At Bannu Station Allowed For More Efficient Movement Of Men And Supplies, This Is a Narrow Gauge Railtrack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jupiter2007

Pakistan railway locomotives and stations are stuck in 90s.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Railway Junction

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Fort Type Building Of Hangu Railway Station On Kohat-Thal Section, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railways - Steam Locomotives Nrs. 2460 & 2386 At Peshawar, 16 January 1981. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

An old picture of a train with water filling for the steam locomotive, at Taxila cantt. railway station.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

An outside view of Bahawalpur railway station.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baibars_1260

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan Railways - Steam Locomotives Nrs. 2460 & 2386 At Peshawar, 16 January 1981. *
> 
> 
> View attachment 723493


I think these are before 1981.
Pakistan had retired most of its steam locomotives and those that were running were on oil burners instead of coal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Its pretty shame that most of Train stations in Pakistan are from Britishit raj.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A vintage areal view of Quetta Railway Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahawalpur Railway Junction

Location: Bahawalpur,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore







.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A picture of Okara railway station; sent by Mohammad Haroon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Narowal junction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Raiwind railway junction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Bahawalpur railway station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

48 Down Rehman Baba Express taking stoppage at Hyderabad junction ,on 31-03-2021.Picture credited to Junaid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Drigh Road Station, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

HasanAbdal Railway station


----------



## jupiter2007

Railway stations stuck in 1800. We need modern railway stations.


----------



## ghazi52

A view of 'Attock khurd' railway station. Picture credited to Osama Javed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

8 Down Tezgam having stoppage at Multan cantt. railway station.


----------



## ghazi52

Shela Bagh Railway Station (1895)

Qila Abdullah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi station was opened in 1881, during construction of the Punjab Northern State Railway which began in 1870. The route was first surveyed in 1857, and aimed to connect Lahore with Peshawar via Rawalpindi..


----------



## ghazi52

A night View Of *Bahawalpur Railway Station.*
Picture from Mohammad Talal.


----------



## ghazi52

A view of 'Padidan' railway station, on Nawab Shah - Rohri section.









A view of 'Tarki' railway station, on Jhelum - Mandra section.


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderabad Railway Station


----------



## ghazi52

Jafar Express taking stoppage at 'Abigum' railway station, at Bolan Pass. Picture credited to Wajahat Zaidi.


----------



## ghazi52

Railway track near Shahdra Bagh. Picture from Khizer Khan.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Cantt. Station


----------



## ghazi52

Bahawalpur Railway Junction

Location: Bahawalpur,


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Cantt.


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Attock bridge over Indus and 'Attock Khurd' railway station. Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

112 Down Badar Express leaves Lahore, for traveling to Sangla Hill and Fsd. Picture sent by Mian Fareed Ch.


----------



## ghazi52

Shahdadpur Station


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Surya 1

Some of them looks very cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

2 Down Khyber Mail stopping at Gujranwala railway station, at Dawn. Picture credited to Adnan Ali۔


----------



## ghazi52

An old picture of a steam engine led passenger train; near ''Begowala'' railway station on Sialkot - Wazirabad section.


----------



## ghazi52

A train at Shorkot cantt. railway station. 
Picture from Wäsèém Alì Nònärì.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

A view of Raiwind junction.


----------



## ghazi52

An old picture of a BCU -30 (7017) electric loco, leading a long container train; is at Khanewal Junction.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

GEU -20 (4562) locomotive leading 108 Down Islamabad Express; at Chaklala railway station. Picture from Adnan Ali.


----------



## ghazi52

1st Train arrived at Margalla Railway Station Islamabad in 1979


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi City Station, 1960's


----------



## ghazi52

Renovation Work Is in Progress at Nankana Sahib Railway Station

Picture of April 2021


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Railway Station


----------



## ghazi52

A scene of the Railway station, Dera Ismail Khan.
Date: 1932.


----------



## ghazi52

Train With SG/S Class 2494 From Pakistan Railway On The Khyber Pass Line At Landi Kotal, 1976 (C).


----------



## ghazi52

Rohri Railway Station















Bin Qasim







Dabaji


----------



## ghazi52

1930


----------



## Maula Jatt

^ 

4 different scripts for two words, crazy


----------



## ghazi52

A Rainy Day At Rawalpindi Railway Station, 1902 (c).

Photograph By K.C. Mehra & Sons Peshawar.


----------



## ghazi52

Sanzal Railway Station, Chaman line, Baluchistan c.1895


----------



## ghazi52

1 UP Khyber Mail stopping at Rohri junction, in the morning on 26-08-2021. 
Picture credit for Hem Raj. 

.


----------



## ghazi52

NLC Locomotive


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore, 1951


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Railway station...


----------



## ghazi52

Here is Tajpur Nasarpur road Railway station in Sindh.
This station was famous for sweet water from this old well in photo, and local said that once the Raja of Jodhpur traveled by here and he drank water from this well and liked and appreciated it.


----------



## ghazi52

Harnai Railway Station
Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Sanzal statioin in Baluchistan, c.1896


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi city Station


----------



## ghazi52

1960's
Karachi City Station..


----------



## ghazi52

1930's .. Quetta.


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Railway Station at Chaman, near Kojak Tunnel.
Date: 1895


----------



## ghazi52

An advertisement for tea displayed in three languages at the railway stations which was introduced by the British for the first time in the subcontinent....

Source: Golra Sharif Railway Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cantt Railway Station Karachi .







It was earlier known as Frere Railway Station . Construction of the railway station began in 1896 and was completed in1898 . 
The present building of Karachi Cantt Railway station has declare as a protected heritage site by Singh Govt .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1942


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Cantt. Station 1900's


----------



## ghazi52

One of the oldest manually controlled elevator in city railway station of Karachi. Rotary lever is used for up and down.


----------



## ghazi52

1979


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Railways 30in/762mm gauge class ZB 2-6-2, with a train bound for Bannu, at Mari Indus, Mianwali, 9th April 1980.


----------



## ghazi52

Railway Station Bannu, Photograph By Major JG Stephens 8th Armoured Car Company RTC, 1930 (c).

© Major JG Stephens / Geoffrey Churcher


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Rawalpindi Railway Station, opened in 1881 under the grand construction plan of Punjab Northern State Railway. ........





.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

Railway Station, Quetta, Balochistan - 1931,,,,,,





,,


----------



## ghazi52

1940's Karachi Cantt..................




...


----------



## ghazi52

,;,;,;
Paikhel Railway Station The Only Fortified Station On This Mari-Kalabagh Line, Mianwali, 1912 (c..






;;,;;;,


----------



## ghazi52

1890.. Sialkot Railway Station....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Cantt 1975..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Railway Station 1910..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Lahore Railway Station..







In 1860, it looked something like this when it was newly built.. This station which was built immediately after the independence war of 1858 was built in the shape of a fort.
In which fronts were made for guns and cannons at places. 
The British feared that there might be a rebellion in Lahore too.
This station was built outside Lahore city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Railway Station, Punjab, 1900's (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,..,
Bannu Railway Station, 1920 (c)...






A Train arrives at Bannu Railway Station as troops wait on horses in an undated Photograph likely taken Circa 1920's.


----------



## ghazi52

Arrival Of The Train Up The Khyber, Landi Kotal Station, Khyber Pass, 1924 (c)..


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Railway Station, Balochistan..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.





Black Steam Train, between Khewra and Dandot in 1990.


----------



## ghazi52

Multan 1979...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Rehabilitation of Quetta Railway Station is underway.


----------

